# Old Karachi



## ghazi52

Old Karachi..............................





*1907*











The Empress Market, the principal market of Karachi, is situated on the Preedy Street in Sadar Bazaar. It is built in the Domestic Gothic style, and was opened in 1891. In the front rises the main Tower 140 ft. high, with a clock of four iron skeleton dials, each 6 ft. in diameter. 
.
.
*Karachi in 1800's
Frere street suddar bazar*
Photograph with a view looking northwards along Frere Street in Karachi, with the tower of the Empress Market partially visible in the right background.






*Clerk street saddar
*





*Clifton road*
Photograph with a view looking along Clifton Road in Karachi,

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
13


----------



## ghazi52

.....................
*Birds eye view Victoria road
*
Photograph with a view of Karachi looking in a northerly direction along Victoria Road, with St Andrew's Church visible in the distance, c.1900







*Karachi gymkhana
*
The British had also developed the concept of gymkhanas or sports-houses which provided facilities for all sorts of sports and games for the colonial population in the sub-continent. The Karachi Gymkhana Club, located on Scandal Point (later Club) Road, was a large Tudor-style building, constructed in 1886.







*Trans Liari Market
*
At the end of the nineteenth century the Trans-Lyari Quarter of the city was made up of a cluster of poor settlements mostly consisting of reed and mud plastered huts with some more permanent dwellings. At this time one-quarter of the population of Karachi lived in this area across the Lyari River.







.

..........................

........*Karachi street*
Photograph of a busy street scene in Karachi, taken by an unknown photographer.






*Sindh Arts college
*
Photograph of the D.J. Sind Arts College (now known as the D. J. Government Science College) of Karachi, taken by an unknown photographer, c.1900, from an album of 46 prints titled 'Karachi Views'. Designed by James Strachan and considered this architect's greatest achievement, the college was built between 1887 and 1893. Named after the Sindhi philanthropist Dayaram Jethmal, whose two family members contributed towards its cost, the building was constructed in the neoclassical, or 'Italian architectural style'. A considerable amount of money was spent on the interior of the college; the floors comprised mosaic tiles imported from Belgium and the eight-foot wide main staircase was fitted with ornamental cast-iron work from McFarlane & Company of Glasgow. Karachi, once the capital of Pakistan, is now the capital of Sindh province and the major port and main commercial centre of the country. It was a strategically located small port at a protected natural harbour on the Arabian Sea north-west of the mouth of the Indus, and was developed and expanded by the British when they took over Sindh in the mid-19th century to serve the booming trade from the Punjab and the wheat and cotton regions of the sub-continent.




....................

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## rockstar08

very nice ... Thanks for Posting

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

rockstar08 said:


> very nice ... Thanks for Posting


My beloved city.................

..................................................
......*Napier road bridge
*
Karachi, Pakistan Pre 1900's
Photograph taken by an unknown photographer in Karachi, c.1900, with a general view along the iron Napier Mole bridge connecting Karachi with Kiamari,





.
.
.





Symbol of Old Karachi






Synagogue in Karachi, torn down in 80's

.......I visited the place.

....Elphie street..........
....




.
.
..Bander road ....

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Pak_Track

Too damn populated now.


----------



## black-hawk_101

Really Karachi was and is still the main Power House of this region. I am sure Gwadar will do a job of just shifting the population interest towards the western coast. But Karachi will live ON.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...............
.............British Union Jack Club (now Sind Club) , in 1930s






B.P Factory, in 1953






Street scene in 1969






Street Scene of Bandar Road(now M.A Jinnah) in 1969






Boulton Market in 1920s.





......
......................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## pak-marine

The city looks better & better the more we go back into time .. I guess Nature taking its course on the city it was never supposed to house so many people ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..............




.
.





.
........

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

................
*A Camel Cart and Tram on a Road in Karachi *





*Municipal Hall, Karachi, 1954*




..................

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArsalanKhan21



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## [Bregs]

Great share, very nostalgic pics

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................*M.A Jinnah road in 1967
*



......................

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## JonAsad

the British built it we destroyed it- such a shame-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................
Burns Road in 1963







A.B.C. Chinese Restaurant - 1950s





............

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

......................................................................


























.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

superb share dear, very contrasting difference is some places

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................



.....



















......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi

Chronology of Karachi Tramway*

1879: John Brunton devised a special grooved bridge rail of inverted U-shape for four foot gauge horse to be later used in the tramways in Karachi.

1881: Karachi’s Municipal Secretary and Engineer, Mr. James Strachan conceived the idea of Karachi Tramway around this year and Mr Edward Mathews, of London tendered for the construction of the line in 1881.

1883: Detailed plan for Karachi Tramway is made and settled. Permission is obtained from the Government for the use of steam powered trams in Karachi. 

October 1884: Work starts on the construction of Karachi Tramway. 

April 10, 1885: Steam Tramway was opened in Karachi.

1886: Steam tramway of Karachi got replaced by horse-drawn tramway. 

March 23, 1905: Petrol Tram was inaugurated in Karachi.

1909: Horse drawn tramway of Karachi got shut down and was replaced by Petrol driven trams. Petrol trams had a capacity of 46 passengers each and could run up to speeds of 18 mph. Tracks were re laid for petrol driven trams.

1913: By the end of this year, the number of Petrol run trams in Karachi was 37

1955: The number of Petrol Run Trams in Karachi had risen up to 64.

April 30, 1975: Karachi Tramway got closed down

References:

(1) Kurrachee, Past, Present, Volume II and Future by Alexander F. Baillie
(2) Karachi Travel Guide, 2000 by Yasmeen Lari
(3) PTV Drama: Mirza Ghalib Bandar Road Par
(4) Title Photo is from www.harrapa.com
(5) Pakistaniat.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

For those able to use FB, this is a nice collection of old Karachi Photos....


Karachi | Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................................
....





view of the Bunder Road (now M. A. Jinnah Rd.) The Max Denso Hall (completed 1886) can be seen in this picture. Karachi, Sind, Pakistan......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Archie

When a city designed for 4 million, become home to 20 million,
Well the result is for all to see

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Archie said:


> When a city designed for 4 million, become home to 20 million,
> Well the result is for all to see


True....
See this..................................Bunder Road Karachi c.1930s
Bundar road se Keamari meri chali re ghora gari

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Zeeshi

very nice keep sharing

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

At least I am old enough to remember the days of the trams--in Soldier's Bazar area if I recall correctly. I used to wonder at the very slow speed and thought the trams were useless. Kids!
My mama tells me that Karachi was very clean and orderly and that in some areas the streets would be sprayed with water to keep the dust down.

PS. I am still amazed that despite the flight of industry to Punjab and even foreign countries, Karachi continues to be a magnet for Pakistanis (and even illegal immigrants). A city with a big heart! I don't recall systematic rejection of new comers to Karachi despite all the socio-economic stresses. 

Karachi = Mini Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Meengla said:


> At least I am old enough to remember the days of the trams--in Soldier's Bazar area if I recall correctly. I used to wonder at the very slow speed and thought the trams were useless. Kids!
> Karachi = Mini Pakistan.


I also remember and enjoyed the ride. Yes.. Karachi = Mini Pakistan.

Do you know exact location at Bundar road. To me it is saddar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................One of the beautiful street of Karachi ; Elphinstone Street c.1900s.....................

...



....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................................................................



...............

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................................................




.
Cycle Rickshaw in Karachi in 1950s

.









Glimpse of Elphinstone Street (Now ZaibunNisa Street), Karachi in 1948

.............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................................................................
The Glory of the Karachi Merewether Memorial Tower c.1910-20s

It was constructed in 1886 at the intersection of M.A. Jinnah Road and I.I. Chundrigar Road. It was designed by James Strachan, and built in memory of Sir William Lockyer Merewether, the Commissioner of Karachi.

The building cost Rs37,178. Shaped in the form of an Eleanor Cross, the Tower is 102 feet in height with clocks on each side. The Star of David is also clearly visible on the exterior.

.




.

...................................................................................................................
Quaid e Azam Muhammad Ali Jinnah's grave in Karachi 1950s.
...

.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................



......

............................................................




McLeod Rd. (now I.I. Chundrigar Road) ‪‎‬ in 1950s
.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..................................................Men on street...................................





.......................................
Karachi was the original city of lights. A peaceful port city with all the modern amenities of its time. The video footage shows that there were street trains for mass transit. The building architecture was Victorian with massive structures built to support the running of the government.

Maybe one day, we will stop quarelling among ourselves in Karachi and build the city for what it is worth.
..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

lol men on street are is very old pics indeed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> lol men on street are is very old pics indeed



Very old simple and innocent........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Very old simple and innocent........................



well said bro, totally at peace as that time desires were just and simple

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................
Life of old Karachi
......
..
..



.....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## [Bregs]

superb share, refreshing some older times of our elders generations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> refreshing some older times of our elders generations



Very well said...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.........................................................................................
.




Glimpse of Karachi in year 1957-58




Glimpse of Gandhi gardens (Now Karachi Zoo) before partition....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................................
Calm and Cool Karachi in 1952
Any guess about the road / location ? — with regal chowk sadder.

.



..

Peaceful, Wonderful, Graceful Karachi in 50s





..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

this is very unique and nostalgic thread about past life of people

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> this is very unique and nostalgic thread about past life of people


Thanks.. indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................





Cycle Rickshaw in Karachi in 1950s.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

........................................................................
Karachi’s famous Rio Cinema in 1967. 






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

ghazi52 said:


> ............................................................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cycle Rickshaw in Karachi in 1950s.



The Cycle and Pulled rickshaw were banned in Pakistan in November 1949. This could earlier than 1949 or law was not being respected by some people. Nonetheless there no cycle and pulled rickshaws in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> The Cycle and Pulled rickshaw were banned in Pakistan in November 1949. This could earlier than 1949 or law was not being respected by some people. Nonetheless there no cycle and pulled rickshaws in Pakistan.


In southern Punjab banned in 1970|s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................................................................................
*When tourism was on its peak in Pakistan*






..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

............................................................................................
* The tallest building in South Asia for over 10 years, Habib Bank Plaza*






....

......................................................................................
Bunder Road, Karachi - 1920s






...



ArsalanKhan21 said:


> The Cycle and Pulled rickshaw were banned in Pakistan in November 1949. This could earlier than 1949 or law was not being respected by some people. Nonetheless there no cycle and pulled rickshaws in Pakistan.



......................





Pulled rickshaws 
Dow Medical College intersection in 1960s - Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ArsalanKhan21

ghazi52 said:


> Pulled rickshaws Dow Medical College intersection in 1960s - Karachi



Pulled rickshaws were illegal since 1949.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...........................................................................

Good old time when there was no email and IPhone, Karachi in mid 50s.
How many people still have their old fashioned values?






...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................................................................





Safer Days Shorter Walls 
Karachi’s iconic Pearl Continental Hotel in 1974
..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................................
*The Wall Street of Pakistan – I. I Chundrigarh road, *






.........

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

...............................................................




Pic of 1943 showing Star Gate Karachi (Entrance to Karachi Airport)
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

ArsalanKhan21 said:


> The Cycle and Pulled rickshaw were banned in Pakistan in November 1949. This could earlier than 1949 or law was not being respected by some people. Nonetheless there no cycle and pulled rickshaws in Pakistan.




Hi,

When I would get off the train with my servant at Bahawalpur----we would take a cycle rickshaw to drop me off at Sadiq Public school boarding house after my vacations----in the late 60's.



ghazi52 said:


> ........................................................................
> Karachi’s famous Rio Cinema in 1967.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....




If was close to Hotel Metropole---then I remember seeing the movie Blow Hot Blow Cold in the early 70's over there----

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................................

Elphinstone Street, Karachi - c.1910s






........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................................
1910




.

...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

....................................................
*Kabhi ham khoobsorat thay* ...

street scene of Karachi in 1950s - Elphinstone Street





..

.
.The Karachi Tramway of Yesteryear's - 1952
There was a time when citizens of Pakistan were accustomed to seeing Trams running all over the Karachi City center. It was one of the most popular means of conveyance in the city center. Today, only a handful of photos, a few landmarks and memories of Trams remain.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sipahi

systematically killed.

evidence this thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> If was close to Hotel Metropole---then I remember seeing the movie Blow Hot Blow Cold in the early 70's over there----


Yes. It was..................
Saw couple of movies there.


----------



## ghazi52

................................
This place is near Hamdard Dawakhana and a famous shop of PIONEER BOOK HOUSE. see black board on right sight







One Sunny Afternoon
Mohamedali Allibhoy Karimji & Sons Building across road in Karachi in 50s.







Regal Chowk





...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

..............South....

M.A Jinnah road in 1900






bunder road (now M.A Jinnah road)






.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.......................................
Saint Joseph´s Convent c.1910-1920










August 26, 2015 
......


.
Once upon a time there were triple CCC in Karachi, Calm, Cool & Clean.

Tremendous view of KMC & Bunder Road Karachi c.1940s

.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.................................
Muharram Procession in Karachi - c.1900-1910









Year 1940, Bandar Road (now known as M A Jinnah Road ) Karachi






.....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

.....................................................
Frere Hall is one of the many remnant buildings of the British colonial era that still exist in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan.
It was built in honour of Sir Henry Bartle Edward Frere (1815–1884), who was known for promoting economic development in Karachi.







.....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RISING SUN

O man there are so many similarities between Mumbai n Karachi(I mean places names). As I am hardly 27, so could not see the past things but so many old building n roads with original names here give us pictures of past.Thanks.

And Karachi looked very much cosmopolitan in pics like Mumbai is. Names of Muslim, Hindu, christian n Parasi names were noted points.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

................................
Civil Hospital c.1930

.





....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ninja Turtle

[Bregs] said:


> well said bro, totally at peace as that time desires were just and simple



Brother, you are such a wonderful human being (I'm noticing since long)... I wish we all don't behave like Indians and Pakistanis but just like normal humans... THANKS

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

Ninja Turtle said:


> Brother, you are such a wonderful human being (I'm noticing since long)... I wish we all don't behave like Indians and Pakistanis but just like normal humans... THANKS



Thank you dear, if we started looking all the topics from the present state of relations between two countries then its very unfair. specially the tourism, nature and historical things

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Thank you dear, if we started looking all the topics from the present state of relations between two countries then its very unfair. specially the tourism, nature and historical things



You are really Great person.......................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> You are really Great person.......................



Thank you bro, so are you. i relish your posts here and i feel most of my replies here are in your threads

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.............................



The lone lighthouse 
.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Just priceless

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

..............................
Karachi c.1920s




.....

..................
KMC under construction in 1930s
The Karachi Municipal Corporation (KMC) Building is a historic building located at M. A. Jinnah road in Karachi. The foundation stone for the building was laid in 1927, construction was completed in 1930, and it was inaugurated in 1932.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

..........................................
Frere Hall Karachi 1950 




...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...................................

Aerial view of Drigh road PAF station.





......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.....................
The Boulton Market, Karachi c.1920s



.................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

............................
Seventhday Adventist Hospital, Karachi c.1950s





.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

...............................
Hindu Gymkhana, Karachi. c.1930s

Established in 1925, the Hindu Gymkhana was the first public building in Karachi to boldly adopt the Mughal-Revival style. It was a club for the Hindu upper classes, who formed a strong commercial elite in Karachi in the years before Independence in 1947.

The building is designed by Muslim architect Agha Ahmed Hussain and the plan and massing was based on the Tomb of I'timād-ud-Daulah in Agra. Hindu Gymkhana now houses the National Academy of Performing Arts.






..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Regal Chowk

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

"Elphi" *Elphinstone Street* Karachi now Zaib un Nisa street in c.1910s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Seventh Day Adventist Hospital, c.1950

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

_The Karachi Race Course was built in 1913, when Pakistan was under British rule. Pictured above is a racehorse on the original track, located behind the Cantonment Railway Station, Karachi’s main train hub. Horse racing and casinos flourished in Karachi during the 1970s, before gambling was banned. Still, the new Karachi Course, built in 1989, holds several races each week._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"Elphi" Elphinstone Street Karachi now Zaib un Nisa street in c.1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A golden era of business & industrial development in Pakistan, A General view of the Dawood Cotton Mills at Karachi in 1952.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1963

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Karachi in 1960s*















Karachi harbour







*Karachi Airport
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1930

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi - 1960s
Ye police wala local hai aur back ground k log bhi .. Diamond ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*1952: Old Campus of Karachi University - جامعہ كراچى
University of Karachi was established in this building as a Federal University in 1951.*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1057163367697449





Karachi in 1940s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

ghazi52 said:


> ................................................................
> Burns Road in 1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A.B.C. Chinese Restaurant - 1950s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............




I remember eating at this ABC Chinese Restaurant as a kid....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Once upon a time in Karachi. 
Bunder Road Karachi in 1950s

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## [Bregs]

nice share dear of old good days, more peaceful more spacious and less crowdy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> nice share dear of old good days, more peaceful more spacious and less crowdy



Very True ..................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Classical view of Sindhi Madarsa-tul-Islam in the classical days of Karachi*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Dawood University of Engineering & Technology Karachi in early 1960s

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

A Signpost at Malir cantonment #Karachi – c.1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## CT-9914 "Snoop"

To anyone who's interested; I'm compiling a list of all British era and non-Muslim constructions in Peshawar, should be out in about a month. by the way I'm new here

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## dexter

ghazi52 said:


> 1963



Some of these shops are still there in Saddar.
British boot house changed into English boot house.



Logical Pakistani said:


> To anyone who's interested; I'm compiling a list of all British era and non-Muslim constructions in Peshawar, should be out in about a month. by the way I'm new here



That would be a nice addition.
And welcome to PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Logical Pakistani said:


> To anyone who's interested; I'm compiling a list of all British era and non-Muslim constructions in Peshawar, should be out in about a month. by the way I'm new here



Welcome to PDF.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Musical Fountain/Fawara-e-Museeqi, Karachi 1960s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful scene of Clifton,1930s

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Elphinstone Street, Karachi - c.1910s 






Regal chowk

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## [Bregs]

marvelous share

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> marvelous share



Your interest is highly appreciated...............
Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Logical Pakistani said:


> To anyone who's interested; I'm compiling a list of all British era and non-Muslim constructions in Peshawar, should be out in about a month. by the way I'm new here


Welcome to PDF. I'll be looking forward to seeing that list. Tag me when you post it and if you know of such lists for other cites as well then please share it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi in c.1920's

No Email, No Smartphone, No Internet, No TV, No Problem. A time when there were no internet & smartphones in the world. I wish we could have experienced a time without internet and smart phones.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Your interest is highly appreciated...............
> Thanks.



lol true what a peaceful life eternally and mentally



ghazi52 said:


> Karachi in c.1920's
> 
> No Email, No Smartphone, No Internet, No TV, No Problem. A time when there were no internet & smartphones in the world. I wish we could have experienced a time without internet and smart phones.



lol true what a peaceful life eternally and mentally

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## .

One of the most amazing cities of Pakistan visited it when i was 12 years old ,Love karachi these photos are fantastic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Shrine of Sufi Saint Hazrat Abdullah Shah Ghazi, Karachi in 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## LA se Karachi

Amazing collection of photos. Thank you so much for posting.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

LA se Karachi said:


> Amazing collection of photos. Thank you so much for posting.


Thanks.
Please post some pictures of the city of your love.

This is Ghulam Ali Alana Road, back of Panjabi Club, Kharadar and right in front of Ismaili Jamatkhana. Karachi in 1950's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Cantonment Railway Station, Karachi in 1940.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*karachi city 1800 to 2016*


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

BRITISH UNION JACK KARACHI c.1910-20s








Karachi Port Trust, Bunder Road Karachi c.1920s

The KPT building overlooks Native Jetty, near the harbour, and is located near the beginning of M.A. Jinnah Road.

The building was constructed in 1915 to serve as the offices of the KPT; its construction being Rs. 974,990. This semi-circled, Renaissance-style building is three storeys high.

The ground floor has channelled masonry walls and is decked with huge anchors on its exterior. The two upper storeys are adorned with architraves, friezes and cornices.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*classical view of sindh madarsa-tul-Islam in the classical days of Karachi

*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## truthseeker2010

ghazi52 said:


> *classical view of sindh madarsa-tul-Islam in the classical days of Karachi
> 
> *



view from avari tower towards metropole hotel


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*KPT building - 1952
*






*double decker on IICR 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

In December 1959 US President Dwight D. Eisenhower makes a State Visit to Karachi Pakistan .








.Central Hotel & Hotel Metropole Karachi in c.1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi in 1960






I.I. Chundrigar Road. Parallel road . Camel Cart entering to City Station. You can see Karachi Cotton Exchange Building. 1952.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*1960s: Street Scene, *






*1961: Queen Elizabeth II And President Ayub Khan Wave At The Crowd -KARACHI.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1980..........


----------



## ghazi52

1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900- 10

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Quaid-e-Azam's School Sindh Madressatul Islam College. c.1910-20's

Sindh Madrasa was founded on 1 September 1885 by Hassan Ali Effendi, a Sindhi of Turkish origin who settled in Karachi. It became popular with mainly Muslims of Sindh including Baloch. It is modeled on the British public school system. The founding father of Pakistan, Muhammed Ali Jinnah studied there too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Edaljee Dinshaw Charitable Dispensary, Preedy Street Saddar.1950's ....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

PIDC House c.1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1920

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1961..........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Somerset Street now Raja Ghazanfar Ali road in Saddar. 1980's

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton Garden / Beach , c.1940s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

HMPS Karsaz Karachi in 1954..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aakash_2410

ghazi52 said:


> ................................................................
> Burns Road in 1963
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ............



My grandpa actually owned a shop on Burns road from 1925-46. I remember him telling us stories about how Gujaratis owned the whole road and more shop names were in Gujarati than in Sindhi or Urdu.

I can see the sign board with the lady and it says 'Tibbat no snow' which basically means 'Tibetan Snow' or something and it used to be a popular cream.

Btw how hard will be it be for a British person of Indian origin to get a Pakistani visa?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani visa should not be a problem.



aakash_2410 said:


> My grandpa actually owned a shop on Burns road from 1925-46. I remember him telling us stories about how Gujaratis owned the whole road and more shop names were in Gujarati than in Sindhi or Urdu.
> 
> I can see the sign board with the lady and it says 'Tibbat no snow' which basically means 'Tibetan Snow' or something and it used to be a popular cream.
> 
> Btw how hard will be it be for a British person of Indian origin to get a Pakistani visa?


Great to hear that. So technical your grandpa is Pakistan born.

2011

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## aakash_2410

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistani visa should not be a problem.
> 
> 
> Great to hear that. So technical your grandpa is Pakistan born.



Yeah both my dada and dadi were born and bred in Karachi. My dadi's father was a member of influential Hindu Gymkhana Club.

Ohh okay because my dadi and dad have been meaning to visit Karachi for quite some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*How a factory garden became Karachi’s Zoo*







Fountain constructed in 1883 in the Government Garden, Karachi (now Karachi Zoo), in memory of Bombay philanthropist Cowasjee Jehangir Readymoney 



Karachi zoo is the second oldest and the biggest in Pakistan. Although the zoological gardens have undergone numerous changes, served various purposes and held different titles since its inception in 1799, they remain one of the oldest landmarks of the city.

In 1775, the merchants of the East India Company were evicted by the Kalhoras as they were suspicious of the British. Subsequently, during the early Talpur rule, local Hindu merchants also placed an embargo on the presence of the British. But ultimately, when the Talpurs gave in to the Company demands, Nathan Crow was sent as the British Agent to Karachi and Thatta in 1799. It was in his administration that the East India Company established a factory in the then deserted outskirts of Karachi in 1799. The factory had huge gardens surrounding it. Due to his dubious activities, Crow was expelled in 1800 and the factory was closed down. The gardens became government gardens — known locally as Sarkari Bagh and marked on the map of Karachi prepared by Commander Charles in 1833.

As the British constructed quarters in Karachi for their soldiers in 1839, this 43-acre garden began to be used for cultivation of fruit and vegetables for the consumption of British forces under the supervision of Major W. Blenkins, Assistant Commissary-General and Superintendent of Gardens. Blenkins undertook its redesign. The irrigation was arranged from Lyari River and a dairy farm was also established on this piece of land. The government provided 100 rupees each month for its maintenance. In 1847, Major Blenkins reported that he had not drawn that subsidy for two years and, on the contrary, during the same period had made a profit of 17,032 rupees for the government. This was achieved by feeding vegetables to the troops, fodder to government cattle, the sale of its produce to private parties and the supply of pigeons, rabbits and leeches to the local hospital. By this time it had at least 15 wells and a reasonable water delivery system too.

*Over two hundred years old, Karachi’s Zoological Gardens hide glorious stories of the past*
J.E. Stocks wrote in Note on the Botany of Scinde (1846): “Sir Charles Napier is doing great things; has planted rows of young trees over all the avenues and streets; and has formed a capital government garden, which is a depot for garden shrubs, and supplies the troops with fresh European vegetables.”






Ostriches at Karachi Zoo circa 1900 - Courtesy British Library


The government transferred the garden to the municipality in 1861 on the condition that it will not be sublet or transferred. It was converted into a public garden in 1869 and was renamed as Queen Victoria Garden which was locally called Rani Bagh, presumably some time during this hand over. Travel writer Richard Burton described the availability of sweet water and a bandstand for music in the garden in 1877. The municipality sought some improvements and in 1878 planned to develop a zoo with a proviso that it be maintained on public subscriptions through a trust.

HRH Imam Aga Ali Shah built a palace in Karachi which was known as Pir ji Wadi (the valley of the pir) that faced the zoological gardens. He obtained permission from Henry Napier Bruce Erskine, the Commissioner in Sindh, to build a gate of the garden in 1882. The Imam bore its cost; an existing plate indicates the donation of the space for the gate.






A view of the Duck Pond circa 1900 -Photo provided by the writer


As was happening with some other colonial gardens, a small zoo was established in 1884 which was laid out under the supervision of Benjamin Traill Ffinch as Chairman of the Garden Committee (he was also the director of Indo-European Telegraph Company) assisted by H.M. Birdwood. Cricket and croquet grounds, a handsome bandstand and well-laid paths were established. Ffinch conceived the idea of importing plantation from abroad and obtained expert advice from botanists. His correspondence to this effect is archived in the records of Kew Gardens in London. Karachi’s own residents donated much of the early animal collection. A beautiful and well-laid garden emerged. By 1890, there were 93 mammals and 465 birds housed there. W. Strachan was appointed as its first professional (zoological) superintendent in 1889 who served for 10 years. The succeeding European superintendent failed to do a good job and left soon after his appointment. After that, for the first time, the locals were assigned this position. Initially it was Ali Mahomed who served until his death in 1911. His brother, Ali Murad, who initially supported the zoo as an overseer of the animals, took over as superintendent in 1911.

The centrepiece of the garden, a beautifully executed Victorian fountain was constructed in 1883 jointly by the municipality and N.N. Poochajee in memory of Bombay philanthropist Cowasjee Jehangir Readymoney. An 18-foot high four-layered fountain is connected to an 11,000-gallon tank through which water keeps circulating.






Postcard by Nusserwanjee & Co., Karachi -Photo provided by the writer


Sir Evan James, Commissioner in Sindh (1891 to 1900), took a great interest in the flora and fauna of the province. He introduced California grapes and a vineyard flourished in the garden which became famous for its delicious grapes for well over half-a-century. A variety of those grapes was popularly known as Karachi Gulati.

Some evidence of donations from local philanthropists exists in the way of old plates, one of which reads: ‘The metal for this cage was presented by Seth Nanhamal Banarisdass 1903.’ Another reads: ‘The cage was presented by His Highness Mir Sir Faiz Mohamed Khan Talpur GCIE Ruler of Khairpur 1905.’

The Beaumont lawns established in 1910 stood in midst of all this change. These lawns were named after T.L.F. Beaumont, President Karachi Municipality and Chairman of Garden Committee 1903-10, who was also a member of Bombay Natural History Society.






A view of Karachi Zoological Garden circa unknown -Photo by White Star


However, little mention of the zoo can be found before 1913 when Furrel and Ludlow wrote that while Karachi was a young city with not many attractions of interests to tourists, the zoological garden was well worth a visit. In the early part of the century, the zoological garden and surrounding botanical garden were a popular meeting place on Sundays for all sections of the community. In 1921 the zoo had three maalis (gardeners), a clerk and a shop.

On his visit to Karachi in 1934, Mahatma Gandhi received a huge welcome in the very same garden. It was arranged by the Karachi Municipal Corporation. In that event, it was announced that the name of the place was being changed from Victoria Garden to Mahatma Gandhi Garden. It than became one of the main centres for political gatherings before the Partition.

Following Partition, the name was changed again to Karachi Zoological Gardens, yet it continued to be popularly known as Gandhi Garden. In 1953 the KMC appointed a zoo curator and a veterinary doctor. When the first curator was announced, the garden still bore the crest of Mahatma Gandhi. Free entry was discontinued in 1955 when a charged ticket was imposed.

DR SOHAIL ANSARI

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

1980








Chou En-Lai (First Prime Minister of China) with Mr. Ahmed Dawood & Z.A. Bhutto at Dawood Cotton Mills in June 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Mereweather Tower and McLeod road in Karachi, 1967







_

*1950s US embassy in Kandawala Building Bunder Road (Now M.A.Jinnah Road)


*





*Native Jetty Bridge in 1960's* 

The clean water in that times now the dirtiest part of karachi's harbour..........





_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A great Institution Broadcasting House Radio Pakistan Karachi in 1956.

A stately structure standing in the heart of the city, surrounded by grime and noise, this grand old building has witnessed history, quite literally, as the Karachi home of Radio Pakistan. Many a famed broadcaster, artist and intellectual was nurtured within its walls, and flourished in his or her respective field.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Airport in 1940's......








Bunder Road, Lighthouse Cinema and KMC building Karachi in 1930's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Palace hotel in 60s








M.T khan road in 1960 (PIDC house & palace hotel in back ground)






_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Frere hall & surroundings in 1900s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frere hall & surroundings in 1900s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chou En-Lai First Prime Minister of China with Mr. Ahmed Dawood in June 1965.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mazar-e-Quaid under construction in late 1960’s.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

clifton bridge in 1955







Qamar House(tallest building of Pakistan) in 1960








__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tram & Brand new corolla taxi in 1970s

*location:* Bolton market







under construction manora break water in 1870







State Bank of Pakistan in 1950









__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lyari Naddi in 1900:









KPT building in 1960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

old city area in 1980








Bundar Road, now M.A. Jinnah Road in 80s








view of lady lloyd pier from Kothari Parade in 1940s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1956 










Preedy street during the 2nd world war









Manghopir In 1929









Burns Road in 1963






___

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Elphi Street in late 1960’s

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Elphinstone Street in May 1930







in late 1960’s







1910....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1st May Labour Day in 1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960











with Crown Princess (Empress) Michiko of Japan on 23–29 January 1962

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Extremely rare Photos of Karachi - A Classroom in Anglo Vernacular School, Karachi ,1873

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

ghazi52 said:


> Extremely rare Photos of Karachi - A Classroom in Anglo Vernacular School, Karachi ,1873




lol only 5-6 students  in those days

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zaibunnisa Street, Karachi in 1940.







*Federal Govt Offices, Karachi-1947*







[Bregs] said:


> lol only 5-6 students  in those days



Karachi was a small town and very few had money for schooling.
Now a day some private schools in USA have 8 to 10 student in a class.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A girls' school in Karachi, 1873.






Bremner, Boat Scene, Karachi, about 1890






KMC and Light house























Polo Ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Prisoners Winding Cotton onto Spinning Wheels in the Prison at Karachi - 1873*








Photographer: Mitchie and Company
Source: British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

"This picture of Empress Market is from 1930. Empress Market is located in Saddar, in downtown Karachi. There are countless other markets in the Saddar area but none match this grand old market. Named after Empress Victoria, it is built in the Indo-Gothic style, consisting of four galleries, an atrium and a grand clock tower which is 140 feet high. It stands as a symbol of Karachi’s glory from the days of the British rule."









Lea Market , Karachi 1940's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Boarding Ship at Karachi - c1905*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1910
*





*2016* 

almost same areas but angle is bit different .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tram & brand new corolla taxi in 1970s

*location:* Bolton market 







under construction *Manora* breakwater in 1870






State Bank of Pakistan in 1950







Lyari Naddi in 1900:







---------------------------


Clifton bridge in 1955






Qamar House(tallest building of Pakistan) in 1960






KPT building in 1960





__

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Wharf Karachi












*Exterior of St Patrick's School, Karachi in Sind - 1873*




Photographer: Michie and Company
Source: British Library



Exterior of the Parsi Virbaiji School, Karachi - 1873




Photographer: Michie and Company
Source: British Library

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Club in 1950s







Karachi University in 1970s


----------



## fitpOsitive

Jolly nice. Kia baat hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*1910s 
*
Napier Barracks , Drigh road







*Now*
Liaquat Barracks , Shahrah-e-faisal













_


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Cotton Exchange building in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Taj Mahel Cinema in Karachi, 







Mama Parsi school 






Shri Nayaran Hindu Temple, Native Jetty Bridge,Keamary, Karachi













Mama Palace Hotel,Karachi 1940's






Aerial view of Frere Hall, Clifton, Karachi ( c.1920's).


----------



## ghazi52

Jahangir kothari parade in 1969. 







Bunder Road in 1950s.








M.A.Jinnah Road in 1980.








I.I Chundrigar Road in the 60s.







Jehangir Kothari Parade in 1978.







Lakshmi Building 1950's.







Korangi road , DHA in 1974.







IICR In 1960s (Near Muhammadi House).







Victoria Road (now Abdullah haroon Road) in 1974.


----------



## ghazi52

1950







The cinema was likely built in 1918 and was Karachi’s first, and the photograph is likely from the same year because it is playing Hands Up, a silent American western released in 1917. It was directed by Tod Browing and Wilfrid Lucas, 







Lakshmi Building Karachi in 1950s with Lakshmi Statue :

A statue of the Hindu goddess Lakshmi was placed on top of the building, at the time of independence, the owner migrated to India and sold the firm to a Parsi businessman. The building was once known throughout Karachi for its state-of-the art clock-tower, and its iron elevator.


----------



## ghazi52

Boulton Market Karachi in 1920's :

Built in 1883, Boulton Market was named after Colonel C.F. Boulton, the Municipal Commissioner of Karachi at the time. It was one of the first vegetable and fruit market to have been established in Karachi.

Its size was increased in 1886 in order to accommodate stalls for fresh fish and meat. It also had three yards, three halls and several fountains. It was torn down a few decades ago, but the area it was once located in is still referred to as Boulton Market.











1960s TRAVEL FILM By PANAM





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Napier Barracks in 1939-40s:







Victoria road (Abdullah Haroon road) in 1950s-60s








*1910-20s.........* Jehangir Park Near Empress Market





__


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Saifee House , 1960's







View from Frere Hall, 1866


----------



## Azeem_Ahmed

Old karachi was more better as to compare with the present one... In old times people had more facilities of transport and moving one place to other.... But now present Karachi is congested living more population without any major facilities of transport. Load sheding has disturbed the entire business and people have been made of patient of depression and tension...Once the transport is blocked somewhere that takes hours to open... no proper roads are available and the people are dying under the garbage no one is to take it... No security plans are available and mobile snatching and cars stealing nuisance have devastated the people ...


----------



## ghazi52

PPPP.............................................PPP


----------



## ghazi52

Birds Eye View of Karachi




Bunder Road Karachi




Camel Car




Independent Day Celebration Rambagh Garrikhatta Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

late 1960's.

Unlike now; It WAS a nice, tolerant, secular and very safe city, indeed. In those days, people of all faiths lived in harmony and could go to their respective places of worship without the fear of violence, Unlike now. Let's hope that we could emulate the past and change the city for better.
Rare to see fellow Pakistanis queue up for anything.... We were awesome back then...







A map of an era when no one even knew if Karachi existed or not, it is not even marked on the map.






A pre-partition map. Keamari was actually an island, the sea reached till Jahangir Kothari parade and Gizri. Certainly no DHA(which incidentally was developed by cutting down mangroves and reclaiming land from the sea.) There is nothing beyond Soldier bazaar, and old Race Course(both areas are now in the center of the city).






1953 map of Karachi, North nazimabad forms the northern limit, SITE the western limit and Jail and PECHS, the Eastern and North Eastern limits. Still no DHA. South eastern limit is Gizri. Shahrah E Faisal is Drigh road, there is no development along side it, just Drigh cantonment(re-named Faisal Cantt.) Even taht consisted of empty areas.

Areas of Gulshan e Iqbal, Bahadurabad, Gulistan e Jauhar, KDA-1, Karsaz, North Karachi etc were not developed until later. There used to be an Aero club where Gulshan e Iqbal is situated right now, with a runway and hangars, where citizens can learn to fly, or take recreational rides(according to my grand father).






Although recovered in the 2000s, the map most probably dates back to the time that North Nazimabad town was planned. Here we can see land set aside for Parks and Hospitals. Unfortunately that is not how it took place. The area marked for Bagh e Babar has been taken over by MQM, and a colony for the families of their "shuhada" has been established there illegally. The place marked for Hospital north of Baghe Babar has been turned into a illegal squatter settlement and is a source of criminal activities in the area. Going along the same road, there are more corner plots set aside for Parks, but a very small park exists there, apartment buildings have been built on rest of the land illegally. The area marked for flats was taken over by the rangers and flats for their own people and a commercial area established there.
This the analysis of just one block of one town in Karachi, same thing has happened all over the city. A city that was properly planned has been turned into a dumpster due the greed of all of the parties involved(rangers included).






Karachi had a proper natural drainage system, drained by Lyari naddi and Malir naddi, each fed by smaller drains or nalaas. Properly utilization of this system may never caused the problems Karachi faces now in terms of sewage disposal. Most of the nalaas have been blocked due to mis-management or encroachments over their land, by not just squatter settlements, but also by govt sanctioned housing societies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## litman

old karachi was definitely far more better and peaceful then the new one.


----------



## Kabira

ghazi52 said:


> late 1960's.
> 
> Unlike now; It WAS a nice, tolerant, secular and very safe city, indeed. In those days, people of all faiths lived in harmony and could go to their respective places of worship without the fear of violence, Unlike now. Let's hope that we could emulate the past and change the city for better.
> Rare to see fellow Pakistanis queue up for anything.... We were awesome back then...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A map of an era when no one even knew if Karachi existed or not, it is not even marked on the map.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A pre-partition map. Keamari was actually an island, the sea reached till Jahangir Kothari parade and Gizri. Certainly no DHA(which incidentally was developed by cutting down mangroves and reclaiming land from the sea.) There is nothing beyond Soldier bazaar, and old Race Course(both areas are now in the center of the city).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1953 map of Karachi, North nazimabad forms the northern limit, SITE the western limit and Jail and PECHS, the Eastern and North Eastern limits. Still no DHA. South eastern limit is Gizri. Shahrah E Faisal is Drigh road, there is no development along side it, just Drigh cantonment(re-named Faisal Cantt.) Even taht consisted of empty areas.
> 
> Areas of Gulshan e Iqbal, Bahadurabad, Gulistan e Jauhar, KDA-1, Karsaz, North Karachi etc were not developed until later. There used to be an Aero club where Gulshan e Iqbal is situated right now, with a runway and hangars, where citizens can learn to fly, or take recreational rides(according to my grand father).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although recovered in the 2000s, the map most probably dates back to the time that North Nazimabad town was planned. Here we can see land set aside for Parks and Hospitals. Unfortunately that is not how it took place. The area marked for Bagh e Babar has been taken over by MQM, and a colony for the families of their "shuhada" has been established there illegally. The place marked for Hospital north of Baghe Babar has been turned into a illegal squatter settlement and is a source of criminal activities in the area. Going along the same road, there are more corner plots set aside for Parks, but a very small park exists there, apartment buildings have been built on rest of the land illegally. The area marked for flats was taken over by the rangers and flats for their own people and a commercial area established there.
> This the analysis of just one block of one town in Karachi, same thing has happened all over the city. A city that was properly planned has been turned into a dumpster due the greed of all of the parties involved(rangers included).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karachi had a proper natural drainage system, drained by Lyari naddi and Malir naddi, each fed by smaller drains or nalaas. Properly utilization of this system may never caused the problems Karachi faces now in terms of sewage disposal. Most of the nalaas have been blocked due to mis-management or encroachments over their land, by not just squatter settlements, but also by govt sanctioned housing societies.



Divisive politics ruined Karachi. But it will rise again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bundar Road

1967














Mcloed Road now IICR in 1950s


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Street in c.1916.


----------



## ghazi52

Alcohol ad in a Pakistani news paper.



























Once upon a time Pakistan exported ships to China.
A 13,160 Ton Cargo Vessel Hetian was built for China National Machinery Import & Export Corporation, China, in 1978.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar in 1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell Raiser

Man the beautiful past, the mullahs and generals have ruined it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Glockaholic

Hell Raiser said:


> Man the beautiful past, the mullahs and generals have ruined it


And MQM too


----------



## ghazi52

*E*xterior of St Patrick's School, Karachi in Sind - 1873


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bunder Road









Victoria Road, 1960's









Imperial Bank of India now State Bank of Pakistan Museum, 1940's









Bunder Road in 1946


----------



## ghazi52

Merewether Tower in 1920's


----------



## ghazi52

St Patrick High School Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

1916


----------



## ghazi52

1940


----------



## ghazi52

1960


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1950



















Cantt Railway Station ‪-1976


----------



## ghazi52

Victoria Road awaits visit of the Shah of Iran Karachi in 1956.








Bunder Road in 1950s








Nishter Park Sabeel in 1960s:


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1950








in 1969 Near Holy Trinity Church: 









1910


----------



## ghazi52

Near Empress Market Preedy Street, Saddar In 1940s:








Regal cinema chowk 1940


----------



## ghazi52

S P & D Bank Fleming & Co Office Court House (Kurrachee) Karachi In 1862 : Maybe Bandar Road or I.I. Chundrigarh Road.


----------



## ghazi52

In 1960 Karachi Grammar school.







Karachi Grammar School is an independent, English-medium school in Saddar, Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan. It is a highly selective, coeducational day school (formerly day/boarding school) serving approximately 2,400 students aged between three and nineteen years.

Established in 1847 by the Reverend Henry Brereton, the first chaplain of Karachi, as a school for "English and Anglo-Indo children", it is the oldest private school in Pakistan and the second oldest in South Asia,a member of the Winchester International Symposium and a former member of the Headmaster's Conference.


----------



## ghazi52

Preedy Street Saddar in 1890 :


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beach Luxary Hotel.. 







.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bunder road(M.A Jinnah) in 1960s 






we are moving backward ....................
Loving the bicycle lane

national stadium in 1955

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport 1950's.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1980


----------



## ghazi52

1950's

کبھی ہم خوبصورت تھے
ﮐﺘﺎﺑﻮﮞ ﻣﯿﮟ ﺑﺴﯽ ﺧﻮﺷﺒﻮ ﮐﯽ ﻣﺎﻧﻨﺪ


----------



## ghazi52

The picture still hangs at one of the English Boot House outlets in Karachi. It was taken in February 1952, when Eleanor Roosevelt, widow of US President Franklin D. Roosevelt visited Pakistan for 10 days and was presented with these beautiful, embroidered sandals by Mr. Hamid Mian, Managing Partner of English Boot House as a gift.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi *Airport in 1950's*
*




*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## U-571

Old Karachi has become one giant ghetto to be honest. the entire area needs uplift otherwise what sort impression karachi gives to tourist?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

New Memon Masjid Kharadar Bolton Market in late 1960's.







Airport in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

A view of the imperial majesty's Shah of Iran state drive the procession leaving the Karachi airport for the Governor general's house in 1950's.


----------



## ghazi52

*1970s I*ntercontinental hotel








Frere hall in 1900s








McLeod Road(IICR) in 1950's







Native Jetty Bridge 1950's-60s








Lady lloyd pier Clifton in 1930s








*1960s* Fawara chowk Saddar








Zoological Garden (Gandhi Garden) in 1900's


----------



## ghazi52

*CLIFTON, KARACHI, IN EARLY 1900’S*








*KPT BRIDGE, IN 1935*







*EMPRESS MARKET AREA , SADDAR, IN 1942*




https://www.parhlo.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/image002.jpg



*D.J SCIENCE COLLEGE, KARACHI, IN 1942-43*








*VIEW OF THE ‘BAZAAR’ IN KARACHI, 1946*








*LYARI MARKET, KARACHI*







*KARACHI GYMKHANA IN 1950’S*







*BIRD’S EYE VIEW VICTORIA ROAD*








*BIRD’S EYE VIEW SADDAR BAZAAR*








*BIRD’S EYE VIEW OF CLIFTON AREA, IN 1955*







*CLERK STREET, SADDAR BAZAAR*








*VIEW OF PIDC BUILDING*









*FOREIGNER WOMEN ENJOYING CAMEL RIDE AT KARACHI BEACH*


----------



## ghazi52

*TRAMS RUNNING ON KARACHI STREETS IN 1952*






*QUAID-E-AZAM’S TOMB UNDER CONSTRUCTION*






*RARE OLD PHOTO OF PARSI-FAMILY IN KARACHI IN MOTOR CAR IN 1925*








*R101 AIRSHIP HANGER (UNDER CONSTRUCTION) – KARACHI*





*PIDC BUILDING IN 1950S*







*METROPOLE HOTEL IN 1950S*







*FRERE HALL IN EARLY 1900’S*







*FILM VILLAGE GIRL IN 1950S*
























Bristol Hotel:


----------



## ghazi52

Mcleod road (now II Chundrigar road) Karachi








City Station in 1913:

Karachi City station was originally known as McLeod Station, and is the oldest railway station in Pakistan. It served as the southern terminus point of the Scinde Railway, which was established in March 1855. A railway line was to be constructed between Karachi and Kotri and work on the Karachi terminus commenced in April 1858. By 13 May 1861, the station opened to the public. This was the first railway line for public traffic between Karachi and Kotri, a distance of 108 miles (174 km)








City Station 1969


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KMC Clock, in 1940's






* Karachi Airport In The 50’S*


----------



## ghazi52

Merewether Memorial Tower

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Hall


----------



## ghazi52

lady lloyd pier clifton in 1930s








*1960s* fawara chowk saddar








Zoological Garden (Gandhi Garden) in 1900's 








*1956* (Accident between Tram and Bus near Radio Pakistan)





The University of Karachi, under construction during mid 1960's. The main building in pic is the Gymnasium, in the center is the Admin. Block, and on the left is the Library.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

McLeod Road(IICR) in 1950's






Frere hall in 1900s


----------



## ghazi52

1935: An Aerial View of Karachi






1960s: Youm-e-Pakistan Train at Korangi 







1900.
it is still standing behind Seventh Day Hospital and before Old Grammar School.


----------



## ghazi52

1930s: A View of Mcleod Road






1950








1920
















PAF BASE FAISAL KARACHI...
First airfield in sub continent known as Kala Chapra .


----------



## ghazi52

1980s: Karachi - The City of Lights!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Hall

1906: Unveiling The Queen Victoria's Statue


----------



## ghazi52

Mohamedali Tramways Company, 1960s








Early trams in 1900s

The trams in Karachi closed down on April 30, 1975.


----------



## ghazi52

Korangi in 1962








National Stadium in 1950's:








1963 Clifton Beach








1970's Karachi Intercontinental Hotel


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## KediKesenFare3

ghazi52 said:


> Frere Hall
> 
> 1906: Unveiling The Queen Victoria's Statue



Is that a real lion?


----------



## ghazi52

Hindus celebrating Shivratri at Clifton in 1930










Napier Barracks 1910









Clifton 1930








Khaliq Dina hall








Sind Arts College 1910 (now DJ Science College)















Manora Barracks 1930








Gandhi Garden 1930 (Now Karachi Zoo)


----------



## ghazi52

1870: Scottish Church - Karachi







1940s: Street Scene - Karachi Saddar









1930s: Elphinstone Street (Zaibunnisa Street), 














1920s: Mama Mansions








1900


----------



## ghazi52

1950s: Seventh Day
Adventist Hospital.








1930s: Victoria Museum 








1930


----------



## ghazi52

Donkey Racing, Karachi in 1940's








Dining Hall - Airport Hotel, Airport in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

clifton schon circle in 1970s 








schon circle now


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Burns Road in 1980's






1940


----------



## ghazi52

*Bunder road karachi*









*Chidiya Ghar (Gandhi Garden) Karachi*


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Palm Grove Hotel, in 1950's.


----------



## ghazi52

*1930s Mcleod Rd, now I. I. Chundrigar rd*





*Karachi in 1935*


----------



## ghazi52

Bird's eye view (with Clifton Road) [Karachi].
Photographer: Unknown
Medium: Photographic print
Date: 1900

Photograph with a view looking south across the Clifton Road in Karachi, with Frere Hall at the extreme left, taken by an unknown photographer, c.1900, from an album of 46 prints titled 'Karachi Views'. Views 21-32 from this album join together to form a 360 degree panorama of the city from the tower of Trinity Church. Clifton is now an exclusive residential district of Karachi, one of the world's largest metropolises, once the capital of Pakistan. It is now the capital of the Sindh province in the lower Indus valley, and is the financial and commercial centre of Pakistan. This huge city was however developed only in the mid-19th century after the British conquest of Sindh. Karachi is built around a bay which is a natural harbour protected from storms by a group of small islands. Its history prior to the 18th century is sketchy but it is believed to be the ancient port of Krokala on the Arabian Sea, visited by Alexander's admirals in 326 BC. The small fishing village

was known as Kolachi-jo-Goth in the 18th century, and then became a trading post under the Kalhoras and the Talpur rulers of Sindh, but the port remained small. With the British development of its harbour it grew into the large city of Karachi and an important centre of trade, particularly of cotton and wheat.


----------



## ghazi52

Manora Karachi c.1930's


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1930s: An Aerial View of Airdrome Airport -








1920s: R101 Airship Hangar (Under Construction)


----------



## ghazi52

1940....this is bunder road near denso hall








1910 ...... Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

Lighthouse and KMC.......


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1980 Saddar






..
*Near Paradise Cinema,* Karachi in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Dalmia cement factory 1950...................


----------



## ghazi52

1910's Life karachi





















1890


----------



## ghazi52

1920s: The Boulton Market 








1930







1900


----------



## ghazi52

1930






1950s: Seventh day Adventist Hospital -







.
1900s: Merewether Clock Tower


----------



## ghazi52

Qamar House In 1950's (Under construction)

Qamar House was built by Qamardin Jaffer Valliani & Qamardin Mahomed Hashwani in 1957, it was acquired by EFU in 2002, now it is called EFU House, it works as the head-office for EFU Life, largest insurance company in Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Eid-ul-Adha, 1947 Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

1890.







1960


----------



## ghazi52

1920s






The Hindu Gymkhana is a colonial-era building located on Sarwar Shaheed Road in Karachi, Pakistan. Established in 1925 a club for the Hindu upper classes who formed colonial-era Karachi's commercial elite, the Hindu Gymkhana was the first public building in Karachi to adopt the Mughal-Revival architectural style. It currently houses the National Academy of Performing Arts (NAPA). The Hindu community and Seth Ramgopal Gourdhanandh Mohatta contributed money for construction of the building, which was completed in 1925.

The building's condition deteriorated over the years, and it was almost demolished in 1984. It was protected by the intervention of the Heritage Foundation of Pakistan. The Hindu Gymkhana now houses Pakistan's National Academy of Performing Arts.The building was designed by architect Agha Ahmed Hussain, with a design based on the tomb of Itamad-ud-Daulah (1628) in Agra.

The building is small in size and consists primarily of a hall and some smaller rooms used for administrative purposes. Stone for the 2-foot-thick (0.61 m) walls was acquired in Bijapur. The roof line is defined by delicate massing of cupolas and balustrades directly influenced by Akbar's Fatehpur Sikri. The octagonal corner towers framing the projecting central jharoka are capped with chattris, highlighting the influence of Rajasthani Style of Palaces. Smaller chattris highlight the corners of the projecting porch that carry the drooping bangladar roof used in Emperor Akbar's period.

The projecting chajjas are supported by ornamental brackets. The cupolas of the chattris are reinforced concrete and the walls are dressed in Gizri stone. Some of the carved elements are of Jodhpur stone.

*HINDU GYMKHANA* KARACHI


----------



## ghazi52

KMC .... 1930







Today's Rainbow center is standing where the Habib Bank was.......


----------



## ghazi52

1920


----------



## ghazi52

Passenger Lounge and Restaurant, Karachi Airport in 1950's







*KAS -* Karachi American School Alumni in 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

*1960's Bunder Road Now M.A. Jinnah Road.*

Bunder’ means port, and during the colonial days Karachi was designed in such a way that a major portion of the road featured shops constructed at designated places. The road came to be known as Bunder Rd as it led to Keamari, Karachi’s port.

After the death of the Founder of the Nation, Bunder Road was renamed M.A. Jinnah Road.
























In 1950's Palace Hotel

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Jehangir Kothari Parade, Clifton, Karachi in 1950's

Jehangir Kothari Parade is a promenade built on land bequeathed or donated by Seth Jehangir Hormusji Kothari to the city of Karachi in 1919.

It is situated on a hilltop in the Clifton area of the city famous for its Seaview Beach on the Arabian Sea which was built in 1919 and opened to Karachi public in 1920.


----------



## ghazi52

Early 1060













1950s


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Frere hall 1920's ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Lea Market* was constructed in 1927 in an area established as a trading hub.

It was named after Measham Lea, an Englishman who served as an Engineer at Municipal Corporation. Somehow Lea became part of vernacular much easily than the rest. Today every Karachi Walla must have heard of Lea Market, if not visited.

Lea Market is situated in Napier quarters which historically has been trading hub. 

It was one of the first areas developed out of the walled city of Talpur’s Karachi and it continued expanding under British rule as trading center. 

Lea Market was built much later in the same area at one of the most accessible location. 

Today it is at the intersection of Napier Road, Siddiq Wahab Road, River Street and Sheedi Village Road. 

While the accessibility makes Lea Market an attractive choice for retailers, wholesalers and customers, it also makes the surrounding area most polluted and congested. Traffic moves slowly and you have to remain vigilant before taking one step in any direction.

The market has separate spaces for fruit & vegetables, fish, milk and meat. Milk and Meat markets were added at later stages and original building housed fish and Vegetable market in separate wings, much similar to Butcher’s section at Empress with high ceiling and basic amenities. 

However vegetable wing is being used for storing vegetables which possibly pushed vegetables retailers out around the clock tower and some in fish market.

The clock tower takes the central stage in Market’s layout and depicts the state of affairs at Lea Market. The legs of clock are frozen in time and the staircase to the tower is locked. Through the openings I could see that its been used for storage as well.

You have to fight for space with pedestrians, carts, cyclists, hawkers and vehicles to enter Lea Market. The iconic clock tower can guide you to the main entrance from a distance, otherwise you can enter from many openings to the trapezoid structure, but mind you that you can get lost in the sea of encroachments and end up making little sense of the design of a multipurpose market, planned very well otherwise.














1950s, temporary shops becoming permanent encroachments


----------



## ghazi52

1977







Hotel Farooq and Restaurant, Elphinstone Street Karachi in 1950's..








..


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Harbor Kemari in 1950's






Karachi Port














Saint Patrick's Cathedral, Karachi in 1900's:

The first church in Karachi was initially built on the grounds of this cathedral in 1845, and was called St. Patrick’s Church. It was in April 1881 that the present cathedral was opened, since the Catholic community grew in number, and the need for a larger place of worship became apparent. Despite the construction of the new building, the little church continued to function until it was destroyed by a storm in 1885.


----------



## ghazi52

1950`s






Street scene 1950

















Victoria road Frere road intersection. Cafe George in right corner bldg.


----------



## ghazi52

1920s: Merewether Clock Tower Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Hall Karachi in 1865:

The building was intended to serve as Karachi's town hall, and was designed by Henry Saint Clair Wilkins.

The building's land was purchased at a cost of 2,000 British Indian rupees, which had been donated by WP Andrew of the Scinde Railway, and Sir Frederick Arthur Bartholomew. The total cost of the Hall was about 180,000 rupees, out of which the Government contributed 10,000 rupees, while the rest was paid for by Karachi municipality. Work commenced in August 1863, and completed in October 1865, though work on the building had not been entirely completed by the time of its inauguration.







Empress Market Karachi in 1920's:

Empress Market was designed by city engineer James Strachan in the Domestic Gothic style. It was a symmetrical building designed around a courtyard, with an atrium at the entrance. The market had a frontage of 231 ft on Preedy Street, and had four galleries 46 ft wide surrounding a central courtyard measuring 130 ft x 100 ft. The design utilized delicately carved column capitals, carved stone brackets supporting the balcony projections, as well as lots of other carved elements that demonstrated the skill of the local craftsmen employed in its construction. The tall central tower was built to a height of 140 ft. This imposing clock tower was twelve feet higher than that of the Crawford Markets of Bombay, and had a large chiming clock (which unfortunately no longer works). Skeleton clock dials were placed on all four sides of the tower. The market was surrounded by gardens because of which, the area came to be regarded as the Empress Market Gardens by the people of Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52

Clifton, Karachi early 1900s


----------



## ghazi52

New Year's Eve 1954 at Beach Luxury Hotel, Karachi..







The crowd dancing during a performance by The Panthers, a Karachi rock band, at a New Year's Eve Ball in 60s













1900








A shot of the South Napier Road, McLeod Road, Karachi in c.1940s.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Street Vendor, Karachi in 1969 ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mitharam Hostel, Karachi


----------



## ghazi52

Fun time ... (KAS) Karachi American School kids enjoying camel ride in 1960's










1980


----------



## ghazi52

Empress Market in 1900's:







1950








*Bristol Hotel* built-by Dossabhoy Byramji Minwalla, Karachi in 1907:







Unveiling of the statue of Queen Victoria in Frere Hall‪‎ Karachi‬ in 1906:











.

1891


----------



## ghazi52

Students belonging to the left-wing National Students Federation campaign during a student union elections at the Karachi University in 1969. 









Girls taking part in a swimming competition at a sports complex in Karachi in 1970


----------



## ghazi52

Building, Karachi Airport 1950's






1950 Sea port


----------



## ghazi52

1900








Bunder road








Habib Square.. 1970






..

Swaminarayan mandir 1940






Bunder road 1910


----------



## ghazi52

Military Dinner Set Up, Karachi 1940


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1969






.

On left side Sindh High court building is visible. DJ college in the centre, NED on its back. Burns garden is next to DJ. Top middle Frere Hall.







1930

.

sea port


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan Chowk


----------



## ghazi52

Boulton Market Karachi in 1940's:









Karachi Airport 1950's:








1920


----------



## ghazi52

Kemari Jetty clock tower at custom office Karachi in 1930-40's:






St. Andrew's Church Karachi in 1900's:









Cantt Station Karachi in 1940's:







Katrak Mansions Near KPT Building #Karachi in 1950's:








The Holy Trinity Church Karachi in 1900's:


----------



## ghazi52

Cheering Crowd Welcomes US President Dwight D. Eisenhower Karachi in 1959:








.


Barat on the street Karachi in 1970's when Karachi was so peaceful and calm city:









St Joseph's Convent School Karachi In 1930-40's:


----------



## ghazi52

1970






Eidgah Bunder road........


----------



## ghazi52

St. Patrick's Church Karachi in 1900's:


----------



## ghazi52

*MTC Karachi tramway in 1950’s*

On this day 30th April 1975, the Tram network was shutdown in Karachi. There was a time when citizens of Pakistan were accustomed to seeing trams running all over the Karachi City center. It was one of the most popular means of conveyance in the city center. Today, only a handful of photos, a few landmarks and memories of trams remain.


----------



## ghazi52

Preedy Street, Karachi c.1910









Preedy Street, Karachi 2015


----------



## ghazi52

Its old Bunder Road near Mandviwala Bldg n Nishat Cinema. There was an Iranian Resturant on this crossing on the road coming from Bambino Cinema. 1950 .






1970











1960 .. Landa Bazar near Light House








1950 airport


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar 1960







Street Scene Karachi near Radio Pakistan in 1964:






Saddar

Rio











Napier Barracks in 1847:


----------



## ghazi52

Happier times in the 'city of lights'. A double decker bus in 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi (Bunder Road) in 1952:


----------



## ghazi52

1969






Saddar






1977


----------



## ghazi52

Bunder Road Karachi in 1950's:







Milar Bridge in 1900's:

It's still there at Malir River before Quaid Abad flyover.


----------



## ghazi52

Lombard Market, Karachi in 1940's:


----------



## ghazi52

1950


----------



## ghazi52

Hotel Metropole Karachi in 1960's:








A time damaged photo of the Star Cinema in Karachi taken by whilst stationed there with the British Army,” an anonymous contributor on Flickr says about this photograph.

The cinema was likely built in 1918 and was Karachi’s first, and the photograph is likely from the same year because it is playing Hands Up, a silent American western released in 1917. It was directed by Tod Browning and Wilfrid Lucas, and featured Wilfred Lucas, Colleen Moore and Rhea Haynes.







St Joseph Convent School.







*Eduljee Dinshaw Charitable Dispensary [ Karachi ].*

Description:
Photograph of the Edulji Dinshaw Dispensary in Karachi, taken by an unknown photographer, c.1900, from an album of 46 prints titled 'Karachi Views'. Karachi, once the capital of Pakistan, is now the capital of Sindh province and the major port and main commercial centre of the country. It was a strategically located small port (Kharak Bunder) at a protected natural harbour on the Arabian Sea north-west of the mouth of the Indus, and was developed and expanded by the British, when they took over Sindh in the mid-19th century, to serve the booming trade from the Punjab and the wheat and cotton regions of the sub-continent. This charitable dispensary was built with funds provided by Edulji Dinshaw, a local Parsi gentleman who had risen from poverty to become the largest landowner in Karachi. Constructed in 1882, it was the first building in the city designed in the 'Italianate' style, influenced by the Italian Renaissance. It was one of three dispensaries in Karachi towards the end of the nineteenth century and provided treatment for over a hundred patients a day.


----------



## ghazi52

Staff of The Eastern Electric and Trading Company Karachi in 1912:












Caltex Fuel Pump near Jaffer Brothers Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

Ahmed Shah Patras Bokhari at The Times of Karachi in 1940's:






Photograph of the lighthouse and associated buildings at Manora Karachi in 1900


----------



## ghazi52

1950


----------



## ghazi52

Elphi Karachi in 1900's:







A train arrives Karachi Cantt Station (via Lahore) in 1948:








Elphinstone Street Karachi in 1935 :


----------



## ghazi52

Interior of the Church Holy Trinity, Karachi in 1870:








Workers at the Construction of Refinery Karachi in 1960's:












1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900







1947








St. PATRICK’S SCHOOL Karachi in 1920's:


----------



## ghazi52

1900


----------



## ghazi52

*Watch Your Step *
1st February 1961 President General Ayub Khan assists Queen Elizabeth II down the steps to the lawn of his Karachi residence, where she was attending a State Banquet in her honor with Prince Philip, as part of their 16 days visit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940






Eduljee Dinshaw Charitable Dispensary.

Description:
Photograph of the Edulji Dinshaw Dispensary in Karachi, taken by an unknown photographer, c.1900, from an album of 46 prints titled 'Karachi Views'. Karachi, once the capital of Pakistan, is now the capital of Sindh province and the major port and main commercial centre of the country. It was a strategically located small port (Kharak Bunder) at a protected natural harbour on the Arabian Sea north-west of the mouth of the Indus, and was developed and expanded by the British, when they took over Sindh in the mid-19th century, to serve the booming trade from the Punjab and the wheat and cotton regions of the sub-continent. This charitable dispensary was built with funds provided by Edulji Dinshaw, a local Parsi gentleman who had risen from poverty to become the largest landowner in Karachi. Constructed in 1882, it was the first building in the city designed in the 'Italianate' style, influenced by the Italian Renaissance. It was one of three dispensaries in Karachi towards the end of the nineteenth century and provided treatment for over a hundred patients a day.


----------



## ghazi52

1970

Polo Grounds next to the then Intercontinental Hotel, Notice the iconic design of the boundary wall of The PC hotel inthe bottom of the picture.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Old Real photo
Karachi Port in 1930's:






Elphinstone Street ,Karachi in 1900's:


----------



## ghazi52

Rainy Day Karachi in 1940's:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930








US President Dwight D. Eisenhower with President Ayub Khan 1959:


----------



## ghazi52

1960s


----------



## ghazi52

*1960*
it’s somewhere inside “bohri bazaar” in Saddar.
That "John Travolta" hairdo! Those fashionable high heel shoes


----------



## ghazi52

Civil Hospital Karachi inaugurated in 1898:


----------



## ghazi52

Star gate Karachi from 1941 to 2010:


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1920







1910 Elphinstone Street

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Telephone & Telegraph Line Man #Karachi in 1942:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1890

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1963 ... Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lines 1900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport in 1963

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900






1918 Star Cinema

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930
bunder road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

Vintage pics, marvelous thread

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

[Bregs] said:


> Vintage pics, marvelous thread



Thanks Bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950


----------



## ghazi52

Merewether Tower Karachi in 1950's:









1940








Malir Railway Station Karachi in 1920's:


----------



## ghazi52

1900s: Shrine of Abdullah Shah Ghazi - Karachi








1920


----------



## ghazi52

1870s: View of Karachi Harbor

This photo has been taken from Manora Island looking north. The church is still there in Manora. The Keamari jetties are still not built yet.so this photo is probably 1875-80. The ships are in the bay and the natural harbour of Karachi is clearly visable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

All modes of Transport at one place .... Karachi 1960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Capitol Cinema Karachi in 1940's:

Noor Mehal Cinema, Napier Road, in 1950's:








1960

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900


----------



## ghazi52

1900






Denso Hall Bandar Road, Karachi in 1900's:


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Napier Barracks in 1900's:







Railway Station and Yard Karachi in 1940's


----------



## ghazi52

Railway Hospital 1940










1900










1960


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport 1950








.


----------



## ghazi52

1870







1930












near Lucky Star






1900







RAF Station Karachi..1920

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1920









1880









1900

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950






1960






Karachi sea port 1940







1947







1969

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1940









1957






1960







1882....


----------



## ghazi52

1910






1940







1920


----------



## ghazi52

Preedy Street, Karachi c.1910








1969


----------



## ghazi52

*Edaljee Dinshaw Charitable Dispensary Karachi.*

Description:

Photograph of the Edulji Dinshaw Dispensary in Karachi, taken by an unknown photographer, c.1900, from an album of 46 prints titled 'Karachi Views'. Karachi, once the capital of Pakistan, is now the capital of Sindh province and the major port and main commercial centre of the country. It was a strategically located small port (Kharak Bunder) at a protected natural harbour on the Arabian Sea north-west of the mouth of the Indus, and was developed and expanded by the British, when they took over Sindh in the mid-19th century, to serve the booming trade from the Punjab and the wheat and cotton regions of the sub-continent. This charitable dispensary was built with funds provided by Edulji Dinshaw, a local Parsi gentleman who had risen from poverty to become the largest landowner in Karachi. Constructed in 1882, it was the first building in the city designed in the 'Italianate' style, influenced by the Italian Renaissance. It was one of three dispensaries in Karachi towards the end of the nineteenth century and provided treatment for over a hundred patients a day.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> *Edaljee Dinshaw Charitable Dispensary Karachi.*
> 
> Description:
> 
> Photograph of the Edulji Dinshaw Dispensary in Karachi, taken by an unknown photographer, c.1900, from an album of 46 prints titled 'Karachi Views'. Karachi, once the capital of Pakistan, is now the capital of Sindh province and the major port and main commercial centre of the country. It was a strategically located small port (Kharak Bunder) at a protected natural harbour on the Arabian Sea north-west of the mouth of the Indus, and was developed and expanded by the British, when they took over Sindh in the mid-19th century, to serve the booming trade from the Punjab and the wheat and cotton regions of the sub-continent. This charitable dispensary was built with funds provided by Edulji Dinshaw, a local Parsi gentleman who had risen from poverty to become the largest landowner in Karachi. Constructed in 1882, it was the first building in the city designed in the 'Italianate' style, influenced by the Italian Renaissance. It was one of three dispensaries in Karachi towards the end of the nineteenth century and provided treatment for over a hundred patients a day.


Waisy old ziada khobsorat tha!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Because they cover every thing with concrete blocks......


----------



## ghazi52

Star Gate ... Airport








1960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1970 Empress market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950s: McLeod Road (now I.I. Chundrigar Rd) - Karachi






1970

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950







1958 Mcl







1900






St. Patrick's Church and Saint Joseph's Convent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950







1970


----------



## ghazi52

1969






1971










1880


----------



## ghazi52

Muslim Hostel (Jinnah Court) in 1930's:

Present Sindh Rangers Headquarters







1960


----------



## ghazi52

Parsi Fire Temple in late 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

1950


----------



## ghazi52

1940 







..






1970


----------



## ghazi52

Islamia high school 1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1931, Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1930


----------



## ghazi52

Water carrier in 1970


----------



## ghazi52

1952









1952


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi .. 1938







.

Kandawala Building Karachi in late 1950's:







1952









Bhori Bazar Karachi in 1940's:


----------



## ghazi52

*Khaliq Deena Hal* Karachi:

The full name of the hall is ‘Ghulam Hussain Khaliq Deena Hall’ which is prominently stated on the pediment along with the year of its construction: 1906. It was built to provide a platform for literary pursuits of muslim population of Karachi. Ghulam Hussain Khaliq Deena, a well know philanthropist from Khoja community who donated Rs. 18,000 for the construction of the hall. The total cost of the project was Rs. 33,000. The rest of the funding was provided by the Karachi Municipal Corporation. The place assumed historical significance in 1921 when it was chosen by British to host Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar’s trial for indictment to mutiny. It was backlash for the Khilafat Conference which was held from July 8 to 10, 1921, which called muslims of India to start civil disobedience if British Govt. fought the Angora Government (the Turkish National Government). The trial was known as ‘Trial of Sedition’. Maulana Muhammad Ali Jauhar narrowly escaped the indictment but it did not deterred him from his cause. Later the building became a symbol of resistance against the British.


----------



## ghazi52

1950






Regal and odeon cinema's chowk signal near Catholic Church Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

1960, The ground in foreground, where Intercontinental Hotel built:


----------



## ghazi52

1956
Abdulla Haroon Road / Electronic market









Manora....1927

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1970







1969


----------



## ghazi52

1956







Early 1980's - University of ‪Karachi:


----------



## ghazi52

Paradise Point Karachi in 1952:







1967








1974






1953


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Club, 1955







1957


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1960










MOHAMMADI hOUSE






1962

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bandar Road at Campbell Street intersection just across City Court, Karachi in 1953:







Heranand Lepra Asylum was established in 1896 at Manghopir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1870, Church named st. Andrew Church saddar Karachi








.

1940









1870.. Fere Hall is there

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1940 ABC RESTAURANT- brilliant food !








1902

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950... It's opp. to Radio Pakistan, old Taj Mahal cinema adjacent to theociphical hall.








1962









1920






1950

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saint Joseph's Convent School Drawing Class , Karachi in 1920's:












.







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1962









1940

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1922 medicine market






















1924

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1968








1954







A.U. Islamia High School #Karachi in 1952:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan chowk, 1953






.
1964


----------



## ghazi52

1940 Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

Cafe George, Saddar Post Office Fort View
Saddar Karachi in 1953:








*KPT* Karachi (No Qamar House) in 1953







Saddar 1952


----------



## ghazi52

Lakshmi Building near Bolton Market Karachi in 1954









Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

GPO Saddar 1954







Saddar 1944


----------



## ghazi52

1955







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Life in Karachi during plague c. 1897
































.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On top Regal Bus Stop. Right side Church.






.

Mohammadi House.










1969, Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

1955


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan chowk 1954









Saddar









Jamia Masjid Aaram Bagh









1952


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1953









Hotel 1953


----------



## ghazi52

1955








Zebi street saddar 1954






















Warehouse 1955


----------



## ghazi52

1944









1954









Statue of Queen Victoria at Jinnah Garden Karachi in 1950's:


----------



## ghazi52

1963










1955









*Hotel Metropole *Karachi in 1959:


----------



## ghazi52

1962









1943










1935









1965






.


All India Congress Building, in 1937:


----------



## ghazi52

1952










Saddar 1964


----------



## ghazi52

1948








1966









1948









1952

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

French coach from France, 1952








1972








Selling sweets to children before A. U. Islamia High School #Karachi in 1952:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1930-1940

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1955 Paper market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1890s: The photo shows patients quarantined at a detention center during outbreak of Third Pandemic Plague. It was taken in Karachi which was then a part of British India in 1897. The plague then consumed 10 million lives in India

The plague began in Yunnan(China). Curiously, people of Yunnan consume rodents and it is widely held that the Bubonic plague originated from rodents. It entered India through British ships carrying opium from Hong Kong. After colonization of India, the British exploited poverty and created indentured labor which was a system of bonded labor. The laborers were forcibly transported to Hong Kong to work for the British opium and manufacturing Industry.

The ships from Hong Kong carrying opium, bonded labor and other items transmitted the bubonic plague in India.

While the plague was in its inception, the British authorities tried to downplay the intensity of the plague lest it affected their international trade. In the process, they kept the ports open for the ships. This led to widespread transmission of plague in India. After the plague spiraled out of control, the British passed Epidemic Diseases Act (1897). This act gave the state the power to do anything and everything. Every colony that was suspected to be infected was forcibly uprooted and thrown in detention centre. Such measures intensified the spread of the plague, particularly among the detainees. The plague consumed the lives of 10 million Indians in those days and 15 million more until it finally abated in 1920.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1931








1955














1967

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mohamedali Allibhoy Karimji & Sons Building across road Karachi in 1952:





























1964

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1957








1948








1900









1915

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1955

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1964










1974










!954 Sea port 







Services Club Saddar , Karachi in 1945:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1952

















1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1959








1965










1942









Killarney Hotel (Palace Hotel) then Sheraton Karachi in 1946

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1955

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1953


----------



## ghazi52

1982


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1983

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1973 Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1900.. KPT building is visible

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1964, Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1942 Assembly Building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1956 Near Regal Cinema

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1974

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Goan Gymkhana Karachi in 1904

KGA building was designed by Moses Somake who also designed the Flag Staff House, Edward House (opp Metropole) and the BVS School building.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1963

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bhori Bazar Saddar in 1944:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Intersection of Abdullah Haroon Road and Preedy Street, Saddar Karachi in 1952

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1904 Jodia Bazar









1945









Victoria Museum Karachi in 1904

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FCPX

ghazi52 said:


>



Amazing collection. I am struck by how clean the streets and flats look even during the '80's.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*
Karachi Traffic Police in 1965*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

1922 ...: Karachi Airport








On the left, in the distance, hanger for the R101 Airship.It was never used, as R101 crashed on its maiden voyage just a few kilometers after passing over the French mainland, commonly known as "Kala Chhapra",

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1964

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1953

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1939

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1942.

Bandar road. Khaliqdina hall and KMC building are easily visible here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1925

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1915

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1964, Polo ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1973, Bhori Bazaar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1903, Sea Port


----------



## ghazi52

Elphistone street, Saddar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

KMC 1937


----------



## ghazi52

Hindu Temple, 1944, Bandar road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kemari jetty clock tower at custom office, Karachi 1930-40:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1958 Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950
Luxshime building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1945, street scene. Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900-20s: Jewish community of Karachi outside the synagogue ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bhori Bazar Karachi in 1961:










Port 1933

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The shrine of the Sufi saint Hazrat Abdullah Shah Ghazi, Clifton ,1984






.


1954

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.


1935, Gandi Garden

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1955 . SINDH CLUB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myth_buster_1

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 672885


Wow that is a masonic architect.


----------



## ghazi52

1957-58

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Manora breakwater Karachi in 1870


----------



## ghazi52

1945


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Traffic Police uniform 1969:


----------



## ghazi52

Mooring Tower Drigh Road Karachi. in 1940's:










This is Zeppelin tower, built but not used, and there was a hanger built to stand Zeppelin, 
Zeppelin is a big balloon with many people to travel, never came here .After World War II, it was closed due to number of accidents .

Zeppelin was the name given to the duralumin-internal-framed dirigibles invented by the persistent Count Ferdinand von Zeppelin.


----------



## ghazi52

1955


----------



## ghazi52

1903
Native Jetty.


----------



## ghazi52

*Band & Drums of King's Royal Regiment March Past at Napier Barracks, Karachi in 1939:*


----------



## ghazi52

Chief Court, 1942


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Frere Hall Karachi, Circa 1865.

Built In 1865, The Frere Hall Is Now Known As The Liaquat Hall On Account Of The Liaquat Municipal Library On The Ground Floor. The Building Is An Incredible Example Of Anglo-Indian Architecture, Complete With Gothic Steeples And Was Built In Memory Of Sir Bartle Frere, Commissioner Of Sind, 1851-1859.

Designed By Colonel Clair Wilkins, The Gardens Around The Building Were Added In 1887-88 By Mr. Benjamin Flinch. The Building Was The Hub Of Karachi’s Social Activities; Serving As The Town Hall Where Regular Public Meetings, Concerts And Theatrical Performances Were Once Held.

Photograph Of The Frere Hall, Kurrachee (Karachi) From The "Crofton Collection: Topographical And Architectural Views Mostly In India" Taken By An Unknown Photographer In, Circa 1865.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1954, Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

1963










1952


----------



## ghazi52

1953, SADDAR, REGAL CHOWK


----------



## ghazi52

'Safina-e-Hujjaj' at Karachi Harbor in 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

1938


----------



## ghazi52

1940's Aerial View of Killarney hotel (later Palace Hotel) Karachi :

Karachi Gymkhana Cricket club


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1944 court building


----------



## ghazi52

*1894*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Sindh Flour Mills and Warehouse Karachi in 1896: Now Azeem Plaza....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1982, saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1984

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1963
Kerosine oil vender.


----------



## ghazi52

1952, Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

1964

Abdul Gaffar Bantvawala

This is definately Khardar crossing leading to Punjabi Club. The Road is G.Allana Road. All the building shown are reconstructed. The blue corner shop is Pan Shop. The road linking left goes towards Khardhar Baghicha. (Velji Alahrakah Park) where I used to go and study for my matric exam (1957). Have enjoyed my very young age there and cherish fond memories of that place. If you see it now, it is disgusting. The whole street is filled with poultry meat sellers, butchers, vergi carts etc etc. One cannot even walk easily. Lots and lots of people,


----------



## ghazi52

Yeh Dokan Burns Road per Aram Bagh Masjid kay Samnay Hay


----------



## ghazi52

1974


----------



## ghazi52

c. 1956: Welcoming Shah of Iran - Victoria Road -


----------



## ghazi52

1930









1964, KRT










1964


----------



## ghazi52

Nimco Corner Saddar Karachi in 1972


----------



## ghazi52

Car rally in Karachi in 1986


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1972, Regal chowk Post office.


----------



## ghazi52

Jinnah Hospital Karachi in 1980's:


----------



## ghazi52

*Musical Fountain, Saddar Karachi in 1970's:*


----------



## ghazi52

Zaibunnisa Street, Karachi in 1974:











1958









1960's


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

M.A. Jinnah Road going towards Mazar-e-Quaid. Notice the road cleanliness and organized traffic with lines on the road.
Guess in early 70's.


----------



## ghazi52

1960, Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

*Old Cafe A One ( Irani Hotel ) near Saeed Manzil across N J V High School M A Jinnah Road, Karachi .





*


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1944


----------



## ghazi52

1962
Jama Cloth Market


----------



## ghazi52

1972


----------



## Arsalan345

what incredible times for mahajirs! government jobs, clean roads, better economy. now no government jobs for mahajirs, dirty roads, afghanis everywhere and no merit. KYA THE KYA BUN GAE lol. one of my friends relative now sells biryani. he was an officer at a particular government institute. there was heated argument between him and some other guy. now no job, selling biryani hahaha. Welcome to Pakistan! i have literally seen a bcom doing labor for 600rs per day.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## ghazi52

An evening view of Shahrah e Iraq Saddar Karachi


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Night Life


----------



## ghazi52

کبھی یہ سواریاں کراچی کے سڑکوں کی زینت ہواکرتی تھی۔یہ سواریاں اب بھی بہت کم تعداد میں ہیں۔اس زمانے میں ان میں سوار ہونے کا الگ مزہ تھا.


----------



## ghazi52

Mewahshah Qabaratan . The ancient cemetery in Karachi , a representation of artistic talents .


----------



## ghazi52

Mode of Transportation


----------



## ghazi52

Trinity Church Karachi Saddar.
Date: c1910


----------



## ghazi52

Muslim Hostel 1930


----------



## ghazi52

Water Carrier filling Leather Water Bottle (Mashk) in Karachi. 1954


----------



## ghazi52

Muslim Hostel
Karachi
Photo credit: John Sunne .
Date: c.1945










Sindh High Court Building, Karachi.
Date: 1950s


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A map of Karachi
This shows defence and Clifton areas as marshy and the population is limited to Lyari only.


Karachi Harbor. Lt. A.M. Grieve I.N. (Surveyor), 1854. Geography and Map Division, Library of Congress, USA


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1962


----------



## ghazi52

1920


----------



## ghazi52

1960


----------



## ghazi52

Many people think this is the Central Hotel building . Yes, before the partition in 1943 or 1944 the building was once part of the Central Hotel but not the Main Hotel. 

The building was owned by a British lady where the Central Hotel was before Pakistan was formed. The building and its adjoining buildings were then sold to a man named Haji Shafi Mohammad who belonged to Sialkot. Haji Shafi renamed his buildings in the early 60s, which later became known as Shafi Chamber and Shafi Courts.

Shafi Chamber is on Club Road opp Qasre Naz the Govt guest lodges.

Haji Shafi leased his buildings to various companies, most notably PIA , Government Tourist Bureau , United Arab Airlines , OGDC etc.

The Central Hotel was behind this building towards the back gate of Karachi Gymkhana on Mereweather road in front of Shafi Courts.

Shafi Chamber is right there in same condition, Audi Car showroom is now shifted here from Avari Towers Hotel.



1962


----------



## ghazi52

Color photo

1962


----------



## ghazi52

opposite City courts


----------



## ghazi52

Near Edigah- Jamia Cloth #Karachi in 1950's:


----------



## Bilal Khan (Quwa)

I went to some of these parts in 2018. It's a real tragedy to see the condition the area's in.

If there's ever a sincere leadership in our country, I'd remodel Karachi to preserve this sector as much as possible. 

We should start by disallowing cars and bikes from operating in the area. Set-up a public light rail system and giant walkways for access into and around the area.


----------



## ghazi52

Cinema

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ship Breaking at shore, 1985

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

CHANDDI GALLI OLD CITY AREA

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1968, Korangi defence road at the Nallah, toward Korangi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1952, Pakistan Chowk






.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KMC Headquarters 
Light House Cinema

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jackdaws

Hey @ghazi52 - I was told by a friend that India's Oberoi Group had a couple of hotels in Pakistan but these were nationalized after 1965. Is this true?


----------



## ghazi52

Jackdaws said:


> India's Oberoi Group


May be a hotel in Rawalpindi and Lahore before 1947.


----------



## Jackdaws

ghazi52 said:


> May be a hotel in Rawalpindi and Lahore before 1947.


OK. From what I understand there were 4 between 47-65 and were nationalized. Thanks tho


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

..


----------



## ghazi52

1960's


----------



## ghazi52

Kemari jetty clock tower at custom office Karachi in 1930-40's.

Mules Mansion can be seen in the background


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*History of "Kala Chhapra" Karachi Airport.



























*


If this generation doesn’t then I am sure a generation before ours definitely remembers this famous landmark of Pakistan which was called kala chapra (the black hangar). This hangar was part of a 3-structure complex to house R101 and R102 type airships. The other two structures included a tall mooring mast to dock the airship and in the base of the mast was a hydrogen plant to refuel the airship. The base of the mast contained buildings followed along the baseline in an octagonal shape. The hydrogen plant had enough gasometers to completely fill the R101 airship with 5.5 million cubic ft of gas. The construction on this hangar complex started in 1927 and complete in 1929. 

The size of this hangar was 859ft L x 200ft W x 170ft H. In 1920s Karachi airport area was nothing but a desolate desert. In contrast to that landscape this hangar appeared as such a visual magnanimity that for many years it was used as a visual marker for airplanes attempting VFR (visual) landing in Karachi. Due to the enormosity of this structure to its surroundings, local residents of Karachi started calling this hangar as kala chapra (black hangar) – The word ‘chapra’ (or ‘chappar’) has almost become archaic in Urdu used in Pakistan these days. It means a ‘shed’. Many current residents of the city who have seen this structure still recall it by its local name ‘kala chapra

.’The cost of building this hangar complex in 1928 came out to be 93000 British pounds. So why was this hangar and the adjoining mooring mast complex built in Karachi? It was part of a airship communication scheme of British Government in 1924 to connect far fetched areas of British Empire with a airship service. 

Big airplanes were not available then and those which were available were noisy, uncomfortable and not suited for long distance travel. The mode of transport which seemed to have best chance then were the airships. These offered quiet and comfortable journey for passengers and could lift heavy cargo too. The Imperial Airship Communications Scheme was thus developed to provide mail and passenger service from Canada at one end of British Empire to Cardington, Englad to Egypt in Africa to Karachi in then India.

Another leg was proposed to connect India with Australia later on. The home base of R101 airships was in Cardington, Bredfordshire England. The mooring mast at Karachi was exactly the same size and style as the one at Cardington (shown below) except for the octagonal building at the base of Karachi mast. A 777ft long airship called R101 was developed for this service in 1927. The width of R101 airship was 131ft and height was 140ft. Airship mooring masts were erected at St Hubert in Canada, at Ismailia in Egypt and at Karachi which was selected as the terminus in then British India. 

The length of the hangar in Karachi was kept 859ft so that it could fit the future R102 model of airships which was going to have a length of 822ft. The hangar however never got chance to host either R101 or R102 airships. On October 4, 1930 the R101 flew from Cardington, England on its way to Karachi but on its maiden flight it crashed in France. This crash essentially put an end to R101 type airships and Imperial Airship Communication scheme of the British Government. Eventhough the airship program got cancelled, the hangar and mast complex survived for 30 more years. In 1952, the Government of Pakistan decided to bring down the complex and sell the metal structure for scrap. 

The structure managed to survive till 1960 when it was finally brought down and steel was sold or used on Railway structures and bridges across Pakistan. This brought an end to the lifecycle of this unique piece of civil engineering in Pakistan. Location of Black Hangar versus Isphahani Hangar? One thing I am not sure myself yet is whether the present day wide-body Isphahani Hangar of PIA is located at exactly the same place where once this Black Hangar stood or is it in a different location. I know for sure the general vicinity of both hangars is Karachi Airport but don’t know if they shared the exact same spot. Our readers comments and citations are sought here. I’ll make the update once we confirm it either way. Karachi Airport has a railway station on Pakistan’s Main Railway track. The station today is simply called ‘Airport’. But for few years in the 1920s before Karachi airport was built, this railway station was called ‘Airship’. From a Blog written by Owais Mughal. www.******************


----------



## ghazi52

KMC Building Karachi Under Construction in 1930s :








Bunder Road, (now M A Jinnah Road), which is today one of the busiest arteries of the city, is located one of the finest examples of Colonial-era architecture . The Karachi Municipal Corporation (KMC) Building a landmark building of the city.

This imposing building makes use of Jodhpur red sandstone and yellow Gizri sandstone. While an abundant supply of Gizri stone was quarried from the nearby Gizri hills, red sandstone was brought from Jodhpur, Rajasthan. The hue of the stone had attracted many British architects of those times. Jaipur became known as the Pink city of India due to the several buildings constructed there in the Anglo-Moghul style with the Jodhpur red sandstone.

The architecture of the KMC Building is also Anglo-Moghul, and its architect was James SC Wynnes. He used the Jodhpur stone on the front and sides but, in order to reduce costs, Gizri stone was used in the rest of the building.

The foundation stone of the building was laid on another site in 1895. Construction, however, was started on the present site later, and completed in 1930, followed by the buildings inauguration in 1932. The building is three stories high of which the central part is the magnificent clock tower, with its Moorish dome. The clock tower was made especially to commemorate the visit of King George V to India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Mohatta Palace Karachi in 1928:


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=4265400240156477


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## SABRE

ghazi52 said:


> Mohatta Palace Karachi in 1928:
> 
> 
> View attachment 741847



I am saddened to see that the pathway we see in the pic was destroyed to pave way for road.


----------



## ghazi52

1961, Burns road adjacent area


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1957 Map


----------



## ghazi52

Lee Market , Lyari.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1895, Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bandu Khan's Jacob Lines / Old Exhibition in 1948 was a small kebab shop on MA Jinnah Road (formerly Bandar Road). In 1957, he opened a regular restaurant on MA Jinnah Road

It is said that when the mausoleum of Quaid-e-Azam was under construction in Karachi, President Ayub came to visit it. Someone fed Ayub Khan Bandu Khan's kebabs. He liked these kebabs very much. When Ayub Khan ordered to meet Banu Khan, when he was introduced to Bandu Khan and asked Ayub Khan if he needed anything, Bandu Khan said, "Sir, I need a place for my kebab shop." So with the help of President Ayub Khan, he was allotted a plot of land on MA Jinnah Road. Here Bandu Khan established the Kebab House which is still standing. Bando Kan's fame took another four months when an industrial exhibition was held in the field in front of "Hassan Square" in 1963. Where the Expo Center is now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1909 Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Seventhday Adventist Hospital Karachi in 1950-60's:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Jacob lines Karachi Saddar, Molana Ehtisham ul haq inaugurated in 1969...
Famous Student Biryani.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Manora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tramways

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Petrol Pump 1965 Near Gul Plaza, Karachi Now PSO :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar 1947

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950's

Bunder Road.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

M. A. Jinnah Road

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1086028581504266

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1930's


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1952, Regal Chowk, Saddar


----------



## ghazi52

Tower in 1965


----------



## ghazi52

Hotel De France. Karachi Airport..


----------



## ghazi52

An old picture of a ship leaving Karachi Sea Port. 
Lucky Muslims left for Hajj . 
May Allah grant us all the opportunity to perform Hajj . Amen .

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*



Soldier Bazaar:



*

By ,:Hammad Shakil


Where Karachi lives up to its diversity
The area houses a beautiful, diverse society where people with all sorts of backgrounds coexist and support each other.




Soldier bazaar, near Jamshed Town in the Garden East area of Karachi, houses a beautiful, diverse society where people with all sorts of backgrounds coexist and support each other.
The majority is Muslim, but mixed in them are Hindus, Christians and people belonging to all sorts of ethnicities – Punjabi, Kashmiri, Sindhi, Muhajir, Balochi, Parsi, Memon, Gujarati and others.

As a street photographer and story writer, I had long wished to observe Soldier Bazaar and its community firsthand. Finally, this June, I got the chance.

It was a hot day, and we were on our city tour with the 'I am Karachi' team to explore the city's landmarks. As we entered the Soldier Bazaar area, it became fairly clear that this was a low-income area, and the market was full of second hand material.

During our discussion with the locals there, Faheem, a chicken shop owner told us, "There is no mobile snatching and robbery in Soldier Bazaar. You are free to roam on the streets at whatever time of the day, no one will dare loot or even touch you. This is one of Karachi's most peaceful societies."
.




It was noon and our team was buzzing with excitement to document this fantastic bazaar. We roamed the streets freely, cameras in our hands, with shopkeeper and pedestrian warmly welcoming us and happily telling us about their lives in the area.

I decided to start from a sugarcane juice stall, which is the most preferred summer drink in the locality.




On the right side of the road, beside the stall of the sugarcane juice, is a big building where we sat sipping the sweet beverage, wondering how old this building was. That is when some people sitting at the floor of the building called us and introduced us to the owner.




It turned out that the building was owned by one Imtiaz Khan, who was the only son of Bahadur Khan, who worked for the British in 1929, selling grass to earn a living.




Imtiaz is still living his life peacefully in Soldier Bazaar, seemingly unaffected by all the change around him. For him, if things are bad in the country today; they will be better tomorrow.




The locals sitting on the traditional takhts (beds) welcomed us into their lives, sharing their tales. According to Imtiaz, people come here to relax. Some also bring along their cattle to feed them.
Gulistan Muhammad Shafi Road is the starting point of Soldier Bazaar, where the footpath is occupied by either beggars or vendors. As I walked on these streets, I found a little girl trying to break some nuts with the help of a stone; it was endearing to see how occupied her task kept her.




The main building of the front market is an old one. There is also a church here named St. Lawrence. The priest allowed us to come inside and take pictures of the beautiful building.
.



There is also a Hanuman Temple in Soldier Bazaar, which is around 1500 years old. An old lady sits at the tunnel-like entrance, her eyes hazy and her face wrinkled, she is history's living witness.

She was hesitant to talk to us at first but gradually opened up. According to her, all spiritual literature that comes in from India is first distributed in this temple, after which it is sent out to other temples in Sindh. We were not permitted to photograph the temple for security reasons. 







I realised there were still so many interesting places I hadn't visited in Soldier Bazaar. I hope to save those for a second visit; another chance to discover the lives of the friendly communities of Soldier Bazaar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Families enjoy a camel ride on the shores of Clifton Beach in the 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

A view of old Café Liberty Tariq Road Karachi.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

For the first time in Karachi Pakistan, founder of Snowhite Mr. Fazal-ur-rehman (Late) offered BMW car under the customer prize scheme in 1955/56,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950;s ... Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

MandviWalla Motors Service Station and Burmah Shell Petrol Pump Karachi in early 1970s:


----------



## ghazi52

A very rare picture of under-construction Mazar-e-Quaid, and grave of first PM Khan Liaqat Ali Khan Karachi :

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket Stadium


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960's, Tower area


----------



## ghazi52

Tazia Jaloos Near Ram Bagh (now Aram Bagh) Karachi.
Date: 1930-40s


----------



## ghazi52

Irani Restaurants


----------



## ghazi52

1949


----------



## ghazi52

Frere Road Kurrachee (Karachi) in1870's:


----------



## ghazi52

1960's Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1969

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SaadH

Alas, the liberal socialist shia ethnocentric PPP destroyed Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1950's Federal govt. offices

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past*

An important stop in the 1970s was "Kala Chapra", the name of which very few people are familiar with today. Were familiar with The stop was between Natha Khan Goth and the Drug Colony, where either the residents of the Civil Aviation Colony would come down or they would want to watch a movie at a luxury cinema in the evening. This gigantic structure got the name "Kala Chapra" because of its dark color.

This structure did not exist, but the bus stop remained called Kala Chapra for the next several years. The Hangar was the largest steel structure in British times. It was designed in 1927 as part of the British government's royal aerial plan and then built with great skill. It was an aircraft station.

After a long flight, the planes would rest here and then depart for the next journey. Kala Chapra The British government built six R-100 airports in collaboration with the Ministry of Aviation and other companies. An airship is a special type of aircraft that flies with the help of a gas balloon.

Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past

It was a flying caterpillar that flew to its destination with the help of high-speed wings driven by young men. They used to live there, but the airships also used to carry the passengers in their beds and fly away. This high hangar was built within the boundaries of Karachi Airport to anchor the airship. The plane flew from Britain to Australia, in the meantime it also stayed in Karachi.

At 6 pm on October 4, 1930, the airship took off from Cardington, England, with 54 passengers on board, but unfortunately crashed into French territory just eight hours later due to technical problems.
Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past

In Karachi, the plane was eagerly awaited to land on a black roof. The people of Karachi were anxious to see it descend, but they were enslaved to hear of its devastation. For the next four decades after the incident, the hangar waited for another ship, but no ship here. Had to come, didn't come. When the hangar became rusty and black, the people of Karachi called it "Kala Chapra".

For those traveling on the National Highway from Hyderabad and Thatta to Karachi and by train, Kala Chapra was a milestone. Due to its height, it could be seen long before the city limits began, especially when train passengers sat quietly until they saw the black hut, packing at the first sight of the hut. Used to
Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past


In the 60's, during the Ayub regime, this gigantic structure was sold to a large junk shop in Karachi. The scavengers continued to cut the structure for several days, until one day this symbol of Karachi disappeared from the horizon of Karachi, but the Kala Chapra stop remained for the next 20 years, then lost in the pages of history. At the time when we started traveling in buses from Quaidabad to the city center, Kala Chapra used to be a well-known stop. As the buses proceeded from Natha Khan Goth, the conductor would start warning the passengers alighting with the sound of Kala Chapra Kala Chapra.

Kala Chapra is a sign of Karachi's past

Syed Zameer Jafari has also not only mentioned the black hut in his book "Zamiriyat", but has also written an obituary for it. In 1960, Colonel Maqbool Elahi Darwish auctioned it off as per the decision of the Ministry of Defense. In the days when the skin of this hut was being torn, Raqim Al-Huroof lived in the shadow of its affection in the Drug Road cantonment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

1910

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bohri Bazar, Karachi.. 1940's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sindh Flour Mills and Warehouse, Karachi in 1896:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Boodhabhoy Building , Karachi in 1900's:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar 1960's







.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Elphinstone Street (Zab-un-Nisa Street) Karachi in1960's








Laxmi Building near Bolton Market Bundar Road Karachi in 1950 with the statue of Laxmi ( the Hindu Godess ) on top of building .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi university 1960's

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar 1979..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Zaibunissa street ,Saddar ,Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

HAMDARD MATAB building, Aram Bagh...


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Bhoot Pishach

ghazi52 said:


> *Laxmi* Building near Bolton Market Bundar Road Karachi in 1950 with the statue of Laxmi ( the Hindu Godess ) on top of building .






*Maha Shivratri Hindu Festival Clifton Karachi*










Everything vanished just within 3 years!! 

Vanished!!!!

From 54% (Hindus+Jains+Sikhs) to almost 0%.






Great Achievement.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KLM Midway House Karachi in 1960's


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

1969


----------



## ghazi52

Iranian Restaurant Saddar,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Airport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1900's , Saddar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phatphati at Karachi in 1961:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

I hope Gwadar becomes like Karachi one day.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Finance & Trade Center (FTC) was under construction on Shahrah e Faisal..
1985










Metropole Hotel








The old Victoria Road now known as Abdullah Haroon Road near Frere Hal


----------



## ghazi52

New year party 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Airport 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

1970's


----------



## ghazi52

Mahboob Market Victoria Road, Karachi, 1983


----------



## ghazi52

Saddar 1968


----------



## ghazi52

1977


----------



## ghazi52

1962 near Regal Chowk


----------



## ghazi52

1950's

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

it is situated on Dr Daudpota road، Saddar، Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Present day Sindh Club on left fore ground and Frere Hall behind it. Buildings on the right side have disappeared now..

Kia din hongay, kia log hongay

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## K_Bin_W

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 815794
> 
> 
> 
> Present day Sindh Club on left fore ground and Frere Hall behind it. Buildings on the right side have disappeared now..
> 
> Kia din hongay, kia log hongay


Agree, Like my friend says olad is golad....


----------



## ghazi52

Musical_Fountain Karachi,, 1970s






Landmarks are significant in the beautification of a city. There used to be many landmarks all around Karachi that have become a part of our subconscious.

People living in the 60s in Karachi would remember a harp on the traffic intersection near the Trinity Church and Zainab Market in Saddar. They referred to that intersection or roundabout as the Musical Fountain.

The Musical Fountain stood at the intersection of Victoria Road, Havelock Road, Strachan Road (now called Din Mohammed Wafai Road) and Musical Fountain Road. On the northeast corner of the intersection is the Holy Trinity Anglican Cathedral. There were three cinema houses in the vicinity: The Rex Cinema, Rio Cinema and Mayfair open-air cinema. The fountain was built by Karachi Municipal Corporation with the help of Phillip Electronics.

The roundabout also appeared in Pakistani films including the famous donkey cart song with Waheed Murad and Zeba, “Mujhe tum se mohabat hey, ek baar zara tum keh do.”

Though there is a small white Mughal architecture replica standing in place of the harp now, the intersection is still referred to as Musical Fountain by people giving directions to someone to reach some destination near it or using it as a meeting place. The roundabout is now called Fawara Chowk.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

1960's, Hotel Metropole

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Shrine of Abdullah Shah Ghazi Clifton in 1968. Charity, Lungar and Mela were also arranged for the pilgrims at the place adjacent to the shrine.







1968

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi ,1951...







PM Liaquat Ali Khan's funeral Karachi October, 1951.....


----------



## ghazi52

Old Karachi University Campus, Near Civil Hospital...





.


----------



## ghazi52

....................
1978
.



...........................


----------



## ghazi52

1950's ... old Bunder road..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Lakshmi Building, Karachi...






The first high rise of Karachi – Lakshmi building was a five-storey tallest building before partition. Built for the 'Lakshmi Insurance Company,' it was designed by the Karachi-based firm Maysers D H Daruwala & Co. in the Art Deco style, while the Hindustan Construction Company was the contractor. The red bricks for the façade were imported from Jaipur at the request of the insurance company's owner Lala Lajpat Rai of Lahore. 

It was inaugurated on Christmas Eve, 1938 by the Indian poet and political activist Sarojini Naidu (whose name was later removed from the plaque that commemorates the building's opening). 

Originally, a statue of the Hindu goddess Lakshmi was placed on top of the building, before removal in 1947 at the time of independence, when the owner migrated to India and sold the firm to a Parsi businessman, with some of the Hindu residents killed in the ensuing riots. 

The building was once known throughout Karachi for its state-of-the art clock-tower, and its iron elevator.

After the partition the city saw many high-rises built and got each other replaced. Qamar House succumbed to the height of Mohammadi House for a while until Habib Bank Plaza’s 311-feet high building literally concluded the race in 1963. The Plaza reigned for around four decades as the largest manmade structure in the country.


.,.


----------



## ghazi52

1942, Karachi.
Karachi Sea Scouts doing the fire fighting drill with the co-ordination of Karachi Port Trust in Karachi .


----------



## ghazi52

1950 Katrak Building , near Tower, Karachi.......


----------



## ghazi52

1984 - PIDC building and PC chowk....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Telephone booth..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

PIB colony Bus stand.. 1960
Bus # 8A, 8B , 8C, 8D






.

Karachi Saddar 1982


----------



## ghazi52

Zebi street , Saddar in different era... 75 years apart


----------



## ghazi52

1982.....


----------



## ghazi52

neat and clean Karachi...


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.





This is Ratan Talao in the lane opposite Saeed Manzil.


----------



## ghazi52

.







1915 Cantt Railway station..


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
(((Buckingham Palace of Karachi))))





.
A beautiful building (or you can call it mansion) in front of petrol pump and embargation headquarters on the way from Kemari Jetty to Tower. W-11 last stop at the end of this building when W-11 minibus started in Karachi The last breath of W-11 was recognized in Kemari. This building was also connected to this building. Now it has become Kemari C Foods Street.

This building in Kemari is known as the Kaus G Building, but its real name is Mules Mansions, but it is not The famous Mules Mansion (Mules Mansion). In English, "S" is not written or read for pluralism, nor in Urdu, mentions with "Z" are written or read. Mules Mansion is the columnist of Daily Dawn, Anjahani Ardshir Kaus Ji's grandfather Fakir Ji. Kausji constructed by Karachi's famous architect Moses Soumek.

Construction of the Moulis Mansion of Anglo Oriental architecture borrowed from the West began in 1914 and the building was completed in 1917’ If you look at this building closely then type in Buckingham Palace in Google Images and you will see the British royal family The residence of Buckingham Palace will be quite similar to Buckingham Palace. The building is named after Charles Mewles, the chairman of the Karachi Port Trust, MA This is the third and first residential building of Moses Soumek on Jinnah Road which has the exterior (Main MA towards Jinnah Road) in excellent condition. 

Currently, the owner of the Meulis Mansion is the brother of Anjanhani Ardshir Kausji, Cyrus Kausji, says where at the time The Mawlis Mansion is present. 

The area was named Willingdon Island before Camari.

After construction, there was no residence in this building until 1935, however, it was inhabited after the Quetta earthquake. After that, the Moulis Mansion was handed over to the Royal Indian Navy with the start of World War II and World War II. 

A cannon was installed on the roof of the Meulis Mansion facing the south towards the sea to defend the port in case of an attack on Karachi port. 'During World War II, a temporary hospital was also established in Meulis mansion. This building September The Royal Indian Navy was in use until 1945. After the establishment of Pakistan, the main office of Pakistan Navy was in the same building for some time.

In 1948, at the request of the founder of Pakistan Muhammad Ali Jinnah, this building was given to the staff of Daily Dawn including Muhammad Ashir Sultan Ahmed (Editor of Daily News and Morning News and Assistant to Don), MA Zubiri (Founder of Business Record), IH Bernie (Don and Outlook) "Apart from Ishaq Sahib and Suleiman Sahib of Menai family, Pirzada Qasim Sahib, Vice Chancellor of Karachi University also had residence in Mewlis Mansion. All these writers lived here till seventy-two's'. 

For some time, shipping companies were on the ground floor of this building. تر There was also a shipping office office that still exists here. In the sixties this was Winser Public School. It was the second private English medium school in Kemari before that Sacred Heart School was the only English medium school in the area. Kemari sold pizza and fast food. The launch and free home delivery started from the same building. 

Fast food Z facility is on the first floor named "Pizza Wala". The only spacious clinic in Kemari was in Mewles Mansion and the clinic was under the supervision of the only Persian doctor in Kemari. Meno Sakhiya. It was going on 'The clinic was closed after the death of the doctor, however, the room in which the clinic was still written 'Dr. Menu Sukhia Camari Clinic'.

Mewlis Mansions are not as beautiful as it looks from outside. In 1997, the country's leading architect and founder of Pakistan Heritage Foundation, Ms. Yasmeen Lari launched a campaign to raise public awareness about Karachi's ancient buildings and the building And A white cloth was laid out on a large table with a stall in the middle of the Kimari Kalak Tower and the public was invited to write with marker pen on their ara white cloth for the improvement of Moulis Mansions. Iron grill on the stairs of the building raised drug addicts. Done.

Like other historic buildings in Karachi, it also has the words written in iron molds, 'The construction on the east and south sides of the building has been destroyed since 1917 due to collapse. Now it has only 197 stickers.

The roof is also good. Not in a condition. This building has also been affected by the destroyed Karachi sewerage system. The building gets washed and cleaned after rains, but the rain water accumulates to the south and east sides of the building for weeks.


----------



## ghazi52

1950, Port area...


----------



## ejaz007

KPT Bridge, in 1935​


----------



## ghazi52

Old Saddar Post Office, 1972


----------



## RescueRanger

*Dinah Shore - Pakistan (1954).

@ghazi52 enjoy! *

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi, 1980's .. 
No mobile phone, only talk to each other...


----------



## ghazi52

Ramshawmi, Karachi 1956..


----------



## Sinnerman108

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 815308
> 
> 
> 
> it is situated on Dr Daudpota road، Saddar، Karachi



What symmetry, 
what beauty 
wow !!!! 
I can sit in front of it for hours and not get tired.



ghazi52 said:


> Iranian Restaurant Saddar,
> 
> 
> View attachment 801684



What is it called ? I forgot ....
We used to eat there when i was working at II chundrigar road. 
the anda ghotala and friend fish were good
I remember there was a nihari joint too, a few shops after it.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,


----------



## ghazi52

Street scene, 1966


----------



## ghazi52

.,.







1947 Bunder Road..








1951


----------



## Enigma SIG

Karachi now worse than what was in 80s.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Bunder road ..










Karachi Cantt, Empress Market road.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi 1980's


----------



## ghazi52

Cafe De Khan 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

Blast from Past.
Karachi Saddar, Mid 1950's


----------



## ghazi52

1984


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar Post Office , 1972..






.

Laximi building .


----------



## ghazi52

October, 1923


----------



## ghazi52

Empress Market, Saddar, 1966


----------



## ghazi52

KPT, 1970's


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.


----------



## ghazi52

Karachi Saddar, 1948








1942


----------



## ghazi52

Airport.....


----------



## ghazi52

Under construction 1960's..


----------



## ghazi52

..,.


----------



## SaadH

ghazi52 said:


> Airport.....
> 
> View attachment 883326


KLM's super connie


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Malir Hotel and Liquor Bar Karachi.
Year: c1900s






This picture shows the Malir Hotel, decorated with paintings of the King and Queen above the doors.

Once Malir was famous for its excellent fruit and vegetables. 

..............
Bundu Khan Kabab


----------



## ghazi52

Light House cinema area...


----------



## ghazi52

FTC, under construction, 1985 ..








Near Pakistan Hockey Club..


----------

